# Formula "The One" vibriert bei ES 8.0



## DocMalzbier (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin nun Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve ES8.0. 

Dies ist mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen (Formula "The One") und bei meiner ersten Fahrt ist mir das Vibrieren der Bremsscheiben gehörig auf den Sender gegangen. Daher meine Anfänger-Fragen, woher die Vibrationen kommen und was ich dagegen machen kann.

Bin ich einfach mit 110kg zu schwer für das Bike, so dass die Scheiben sich stärker bewegen?

Die Bremse selbst ist tadelos eingstellt und schleift nicht. Das habe ich im Stand mehrfach ausprobiert. 

Ich habe auch den Sitz der Laufräder geprüft. Diese sind meiner Meinung nach auch fest.

Und die Scheiben sind wohl auch auf der Nabe fest montiert. Das habe ich zwar noch nicht geprüft, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier alles korrekt ist.

Müssen die Scheiben noch eingefahren werden?

Wenn ich etwas schneller fahre, verschwindet das Vibrieren der Bremsen.

Ich bin echt ratlos, da die Bremse im Stand perfekt eingestellt ist.

Sorry für die Anfängerfragen.

Chris


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Du musst die Bremsen erst einmal Konditionieren.
D.h. 30mal aus 30km/h scharf abbremsen.
Wenn sie denn immer noch vibriert kannst du dich hier (oder besser im Bremsenforum noch einmal melden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Februar 2008)

Schappi, der olle Konditionsbolzen hat vergessen zu erwähnen, dass man sich für diese Prozedur am besten eine geeignete abfallende Strecke sucht. Sonst ist nämlich am Ende der Fahrer "konditioniert"


----------



## lanman75 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Chris,

ich habe seit 4 Wochen das  ES 8.0 und auch die gleichen Probleme. Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit oder beim kurven Fahren fängt die Bremse ziemlich laut an zu klingeln. Wirklich peinlich manchmal wenn man mit einem neuen Bike und solchen Geräuschen durch den Ort fahren muss 

Eigentlich bin ich schon einige KM damit gefahren aber die Geräusche sind immer noch da..

Was Du nochmal ausprobieren kannst:

- andere Reifen, wenieger Druck
- die Kanten der Bremsbeläge abschleifen

Falls Du eine Lösung gefunden hast, lass es mich bitte wissen....

Grüsse
Marco


----------



## MasterAss (11. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr die Scheiben ordentlich eingebremst wie Schappi und Exto schon erwähnt haben? D.h. 20-30Mal auf ca 30 km/h und abprubt abbremsen? Das ist enorm wichtig und kaum einer macht dies! Einige KM damit fahren ist kein Ersatz für diese Prozedur!


----------



## KONA_pepe (11. Februar 2008)

Welche Scheiben fahrt ihr?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei meiner Code und Gustl Scheiben mit 190mm bzw. 185mm ebenfalls anfangen zu "singen", was sich erst ab ca. 15- 20km/h legt.

Die 210mm bzw. 203mm Scheibe läuft ohne Probleme.

Bremsbeläge waren eingebremst und auch schon länger montiert. Es wurden keine Komponenten am Rad geändert.


Ihr könnt euren Steuersatz auf Spiel prüfen und ebenso die Naben. Hat eure Gabel spiel in den Buchsen?

edith: Kleine Scheibe und starke Bremse ist imho keine gute Kombi.


----------



## Moonshaker (12. Februar 2008)

die andere Frage, wieso fahre ich überhaupt ne Code mit ner 185er Scheibe?


----------



## chiconico (14. Februar 2008)

Ihr könnt es mal mit nachbiegen der Belagfedern probieren. Ist sehr schnell gemacht: Belagschrauge raus, Beläge raus, die Klammer weiter aufbiegen und alles wider zusammen.
Desweiteren kann es noch am Scheibendurchmesser liegen. Formulas Scheiben sind relativ dünn so dass sie anfangen zu schwingen. Daher auch das klingeln. Hab ich bei meiner K24 180mm auch.
Viel Glück damit.


----------



## waldhaur (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre sein einer Woche das ES8.0

Hab die formula "the one" eingefahren und meine scheiben klingeln auch sehr start. vor allem wenn ich ne kurve fahre. wie kann man den abstand von belag zu scheibe vergrößern. muss man den schnellspanner voll anziehen, dami das laufrad zentriert ist. wie ist das bei der steckachse von der pike-gabel, soll man die mit nen hammer festschlagen. 

mich wunderts ,daß man 2000 euronen zahlt und sich nur probleme einhamstert. wo sind hier im forum die bremsenprofis, die hier helfen können.


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2008)

waldhaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre sein einer Woche das ES8.0
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Abstand von den Belägen zur Scheibe vergrößern würdest (was nicht wirklich geht) hättest du mehr Leerweg im Bremsgriff (suboptimal!). Klingeln bei den dünnen Scheiben, die nun mal verbaut werden,ist mehr oder weniger normal und wird einfach nur durch Schwingungen erzeugt, die oft von den Reifen kommen. (Fast) Jeder Biker kennt dieses Problem (welches kein Problem ist) und akzeptiert früher oder später, dass es da keine Patentlösung gibt. Es sei denn, man wechselt zurück auf irgendwelche Felgenbremsen...


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2008)

waldhaur schrieb:


> wo sind hier im forum die bremsenprofis, die hier helfen können.



Wenn überhaupt, dann im Bremsenforum...  
Die Dinger werden schließlich nicht nur an Canyons drangeschraubt!

Die Geräusche bei Scheibenbremsen ändern sich ständig (meine Erfahrung).
Am Besten ihr legt euch ein dickeres Fell zu, ignoriert die Geräusche (bei richtig eingestellter Bremse tritt klingeln nur in einem sehr kleinen Geschwindigkeitsbereich auf) und erfreut euch der Bremsleistung oder schraubt V-Brakes dran!

Bei gravierenderen Problemen kann man sich sinnvollerweise hier ausheulen (und sogar Hilfe bekommen): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (20. Februar 2008)

Probiert es aml mit nem Kabelbinder um den Rahmen und den Bremsschlauch und das so nah wie möglich am Bremssattel. Hat bei einem Kollegen einwandfrei funktioniert. Er hat davor auch alles ausprobiert... Das nur alls Tip.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2008)

Kauft euch Oropax   is ganz normal das da Geräusche entstehen , is beim Auto auch so bloß da hört mans nett


----------



## Didi123 (22. Februar 2008)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Probiert es aml mit nem Kabelbinder um den Rahmen und den Bremsschlauch und das so nah wie möglich am Bremssattel. Hat bei einem Kollegen einwandfrei funktioniert. Er hat davor auch alles ausprobiert... Das nur alls Tip.



Sorry, aber ich glaub's bis heute nicht, dass das funktionieren soll.
Hatte die Diskussion darüber im Bremsenforum mal ein wenig verfolgt, aber irgendwie ist mir die Wirksamkeit dieser Maßnahme immer noch schleierhaft.


----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Februar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaub's bis heute nicht, dass das funktionieren soll.
> Hatte die Diskussion darüber im Bremsenforum mal ein wenig verfolgt, aber irgendwie ist mir die Wirksamkeit dieser Maßnahme immer noch schleierhaft.



Wie gesagt mein Kollege hatte alles Probiert und es hat nichts geholfen. Dann Kabelbinder wie beschrieben angebracht und fertig wars. Er hat seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Und das es Funktioniert ist aus meiner Sicht schon logisch. Da der Bremssattel mit der Leitung ein schwingendes System ist. Bei blöder Konstellation kann das dann zu den Geräuschen führen. Durch den Kabelbinder unterbindet man die Schwingungen, besser gesagt die Übertragung auf den Rahmen. Probiers einfach mal aus. Es kostet ja nichts...


----------



## Pitchshifter (22. Februar 2008)

Die wenigen OROs die ich kurz getestet habe neigten alle zum vibrieren bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit. War und ist grauslich wenn einen alle hören wenn man wo fährt wo es nicht erlaubt ist.

Eine Lösung der anderen Art von Joey gibt es hier zu sehen:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a174/jlintl/DSC05013.jpg?t=1172054602


----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Die wenigen OROs die ich kurz getestet habe neigten alle zum vibrieren bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit. War und ist grauslich wenn einen alle hören wenn man wo fährt wo es nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> Eine Lösung der anderen Art von Joey gibt es hier zu sehen:
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a174/jlintl/DSC05013.jpg?t=1172054602




Die Lösung hat genau den gleichen Efekt wie der Kabelbinder um die Leitung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasx (23. Februar 2008)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Die Lösung hat genau den gleichen Efekt wie der Kabelbinder um die Leitung!!


nur das das singen eigentlich von der vibrierenden Scheibe kommt.
ich habe das durch einstellen der Bremse hinbekommen, hat ewig gedauert bis ich die angenehmste Stellung gefunden habe.
Im Wiegetritt hat man aber ab und an aber immer ein kleines schleifen, kommt halt von der Verwindung der Gabel


----------



## Fabio7130 (23. Februar 2008)

@thomasx  
habe auch das Problem mit der singenden Scheibe.Wie hast Du das mit der Einstellung gemacht?

Bin selber schon die ganze Zeit am werkeln. gibt es da noch andere Lösungen!

Das nervt echt vorallem an so nem teuerem Bike!

-mit dem Einstellen will es nicht so richtig
-Kabelbinder ganz nah am Tauchrohr will auch nicht
-Eingefahren sind sie
-Spiel habe ich auch nicht

An meiner  Magura Juli 05 hab ichs durchs einstellen weg bekommen


----------



## lanman75 (24. Februar 2008)

Folgende Antwort habe ich dazu vom Canyon Support bekommen:

vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.

Das Einbremsen neuer Bremsbeläge ist wichtiger, als häufig angenommen wird.
Zum einen stellen sich die beiden Reibpartner (Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelage)
aufeinander ein, wodurch die hohe Bremskraft der Scheibenbremsen erzielt wird. Zum anderen wird die Bremse durch das richtige Einbremsen deutlich
standfester. Der Hersteller empfiehlt daher, neue Bremsbeläge abseits des Verkehrs in Ruhe einzubremsen. Hierzu sollten sie ihr Fahrrad etwa 30 Mal aus 30 Km/h abbremsen. ANSCHLIEßEND empfiehlt es sich, die Beläge einmal heiss zu bremsen, wodurch die restlichen aus dem Produktionsprozess der Beläge noch vorhandenen Lösungsmittel aus selbigem austreten. Lassen sie auf einer übersichtlichen Abfahrt bei langsamem Tempo jeweils EINE Bremse dauerhaft schleifen. Sie werden sehr schnell ein starkes Fading (nachlassende Bremskraft) bemerken, was auf den Austritt der Lösungsmittel hindeutet. Nach dieser Einbremsphase wird die Bremse auf den folgenden Abfahrten deutlich standfester. Bedingt durch die geringen Abstände zwischen Bremsbelag un Bremsscheibe kann es je nach Fahrsituation und Verwindung von Rahmen bzw. Federgabel zu diesen Geräuschen kommen.

das dazu...

nun habe ich mal einen Bekannten gefragt der Motorradmechaniker ist und sich ja auch mit Scheibenbremsen auskennen sollte. Er meinte:
- Das klingeln kommt von der Vibration der grossen Bremsscheibe. Bei weniger abstand zwischen den Bremsbelägen und der Scheibe kann die Scheibe nicht so schwingen. Mit der Zeit verringert sich der Abstand und das klingeln müsste weniger werden.

Naja, ich werde mir das höchstens 2 Monate anschauen und weiter "einbremsen" falls das nichts bringt gebe ich es in die Werkstatt.

*Thomasx, was hast Du genau an Deiner Bremse eingestellt um das klingeln zu minimieren???


----------



## waldhaur (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal Canyon angeschrieben und warte auf eine Mail.

Dadurch das ich ja überwiegend Touren von 25 - 60 km fahren möchte, bin ich eigentlich nicht auf die brachiale Bremspower von der Fomula "the one" mit 203er bremsscheiben angewiesen.

Sollte das Schleifen der beläge an den scheiben in besagten geschwindigkeitsband auf der straße und bei leichter schräglage nicht weggehen, möchte ich folgende Frage in den Raum werfen. 

Für 30 Euro bekomme ich für hinten ne 160 formula scheibe , für 40 euro ne 180 formalu scheibe fürs Vorderrad.

Wenn ich 70 Euro investiere, abgesehen von der bremskraft (gehe ich ein), ist hier das Risiko des Schleifens deutlich geringer.

Erfahrungsberichte ?

Gruß Robert


----------



## Jrsd (25. Februar 2008)

waldhaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal Canyon angeschrieben und warte auf eine Mail.
> 
> ...



Eins verstehe ich nicht ganz: wieso hast du dir ein Nerve ES gekauft?


----------



## loxa789 (25. Februar 2008)

Also ich musste feststellen, dass mein MTB deutlich lauter ist als mein Strassenrad. An was das nun mal liegt?
Nun  werfe ich folgende Frage in den Raum. 

Mit Gehörschutz fahren oder gleich nur noch vorm Fernseher sporteln. 

Man sollte schon in etwa wissen was man will. Dann kauft man auch das richtige Bike. Aber wenn du nicht gerade deutlich über 80 kg auf die Waage bringst. Kannst ruhig kleinere Scheiben fahren.

Ps.: Fahre mit i-Pod und du hörst die Bremse nicht mehr. Mach ich auch so.


----------



## Didi123 (25. Februar 2008)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Da der Bremssattel mit der Leitung ein schwingendes System ist. Bei blöder Konstellation kann das dann zu den Geräuschen führen. Durch den Kabelbinder unterbindet man die Schwingungen, besser gesagt die Übertragung auf den Rahmen.



Ach so, die Schwingungen werden nur durch die Bremsleitung auf den Rahmen übertragen?  
Na egal...



waldhaur schrieb:


> Für 30 Euro bekomme ich für hinten ne 160 formula scheibe , für 40 euro ne 180 formalu scheibe fürs Vorderrad.
> 
> Wenn ich 70 Euro investiere, abgesehen von der bremskraft (gehe ich ein), ist hier das Risiko des Schleifens deutlich geringer.



Für 70 EUR bekommst du auch V-Brakes, dann hast du das Geräusch auch los.
Oder bau' dir eine Rücktrittbremse ein... 

Nochmal: Besser du gewöhnst dich dran oder versuch's mit 'ner LMAA-Einstellung, damit machst du dir das Leben leichter...

Bei meiner Oro (180) schleift es bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit, bei meiner Juicy (180) schleift es bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit, bei 'nem Bekannten seiner Hayes (200) schleift es bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit - und ? 
Wurscht!

Ist nur bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit und kein Dauerzustand - damit kann man prima auskommen.


----------



## ADO (25. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auch seit 3 wochen Das Fahrrad von Canyon , es8.0 SE
Ich habe das gleiche Klingeln aber mich stresst das nich so .
Da spar ich mir die Klingel am bike !


----------



## klaus_fusion (26. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mich keinesfalls mit einem mieserablen Bremssystem zufrieden geben. Bei "tempo soundso" geht die Bremse nicht ordentlich - Was ist denn das für ein S*it? Sicherheit geht vor. 

Man kann allen Betroffenen nur raten das Problem nicht zu ignorieren.

*DER HERSTELLER* des Bikes soll das Problem lösen. 

Wenn er nicht in der Lage ist besteht anspruch auf Wandlung des Bikes.

Ich hatte das Problem letztes Jahr gelöst. Hatte viel getestet...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295980

*Vielleicht ist das auch für THE ONE - THE SOLUTION ?!?!*


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

Denk nicht wie du geschrieben hast das es am Bike , sondern eher an der Bremse selber liegt wahrscheinlich gibt es da Unstimmigkeiten. Sonst wärs nicht bei jedem der ne Formula fährt . Ich fahr ne Avid Juicy 7 und Code und da is gar nix auser leichtes schleifen liegt aber an den große Scheiben 203mm vorn und hinten und des stört mich nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ...Sonst wärs nicht _bei jedem_ der ne Formula fährt...


Die Formula Oro meines Bruders ist schleiffrei...

Es gibt kein schleiffreies Scheibenbremsmodell.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Ich würde mich keinesfalls mit einem mieserablen Bremssystem zufrieden geben. Bei "tempo soundso" geht die Bremse nicht ordentlich - Was ist denn das für ein S*it? Sicherheit geht vor.



Die Bremsen gehen doch geben halt bloß komische Töne von sich  Bei vielen Formulas is das so nicht bei allen .Und das Vibrieren hat ja nichts mit Schleifen zu tun .


----------



## thomasx (27. Februar 2008)

lanman75 schrieb:


> *Thomasx, was hast Du genau an Deiner Bremse eingestellt um das klingeln zu minimieren???



viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht  
über alle vier Schrauben versucht den Sattel so einzustellen, das nix mehr reibt.
Das Lösen der beiden Schrauben auf dem Adapter, Bremse ziehen und festschrauben funzzt nicht so wirklich. Ist halt minimale Einstellungssache.
In schnellen ruppigen Kurven, oder heftigen Wiegetritt ist ein Schleifen immer noch wahrzunehmen. Aber wirklich minimal und nicht störend. Das ist aber durch die Verwindung der Gabel nicht wegzubekommen


----------



## ADO (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo zemme ,

ich war gestern wiedermal unterwegs mit´m bike .
Das Klingeln wird bei mir weniger als es amfang war !
Ich habe jetzt meine ersten 250 km hinter mir .


----------



## denaturat (30. April 2008)

Und seid Ihr zu Lösungen gekommen oder habt Ihr Euch an die Geräusche gewöhnt???
Habe nun auch eine The One und das gleiche Problem.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## Fabio7130 (30. April 2008)

Hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner The One von Formula.
So,bin dann einfach mal auf deren Ihrer Hompage besucht und mal ein kleines mail an die lieben Herren dort geschrieben und denen mein Problem geschildert.Und mit freudiger Überraschung bekam ich auch gleich ne Rückantwort mit der frage wie ich erreichbar sei und meine Telefonnummer.
Gesagt, getan. Auf die 'Minute genau wie vereinbart hatte man mich angerufen.Ein sehr netter Herr fragte mich nach dem Problem und hatte auch gleich ein Paar gute Tipps auf Lager,die ich mal ausprobieren sollte.
Wenn es denn nicht funktioniere sollte ich mich dann nochmal mit Ihm in verbindung setzen.Leider Hatte ich da keinen großen Erfolg mit den Einstellungen,da meine vordere 200er Scheibe eine bzw.gleich mehrere Schläge hatte.Habe im dann nochmal ne Mail gesendet und HÖFLICH gefragt ob man da etwas mit der Kulanz machen könnte.
Zwei Tage später hab ich die Versandkostenfrei bekommen und mein Problem mit dem Vibrieren war damit gelöst.Mußte Ihm nur nochmal die Seriennummer geben.
Habe aber auch ausprobiert ob das Poblem auch mit ner 180er Scheibe da ist. Nicht mehr so arg und fast nur noch leicht in den Kurven.mir scheint so sobald die Dinger ganz leicht auschlagen,vibrieren die sofort.
Also nicht immer gleich mekern sonder einfach mal nachfragen. Echt Super Service von Denen. Also viel glück damit


----------



## Didi123 (30. April 2008)

Welche Tipps von dem netten Herrn haben denn nicht funktioniert und was hast Du dann versandkostenfrei bekommen?
Kulanz oder eine neue Scheibe? 

Dass eine 180er weniger Probleme hinsichtlich Geräuschentwicklung macht als eine 200er Scheibe ist normal.


----------



## Fabio7130 (30. April 2008)

Eine neue Scheibe.
Z.B. Die Luft aus deiner Federgabel komplett raus lassen,dann den Bremssattel etwas lösen.Die Federgabel ganz eintauchen lassen und die Bremse drücken.Dann den Bremssattel wieder anziehen.
Oder mal nen anderen Reifendruck.Oder sogar einen anderen Reifen(wenn du Schwalbe Reifen hast,dann wirst du das Problem nicht wegbekommen da es angeblich mit allen Schwalbe Reifen nicht geht) 
Oder mal schauen ob du Spiel an der Nabe hast!
Aber bevor du irgend etwas ausprobierst erstmal deine Bremsen richtig einfahren.Kann sein das dann dieses Problem damit schon gelöst ist.


----------



## denaturat (2. Mai 2008)

Also nach dem Entlüften und erneutem Ausrichten der Bremsen macht meine keine Geräuche mehr, sind allerdings auch 180 Scheiben vorne und hinten. 
Dafür habe ich auch nach dem Entlüften einen sehr grossen Leerweg des Bremshebels, bevor ich zum Druckpunkt komme! Ist das bei Euch auch so???

Ich kann den Hebel fast zu Griff durchziehen, bevor ich zum Druckpunkt komme.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Mai 2008)

Habe seit einigen Tagen ein Sunn Kern LT Testbike im Einsatz.

*"The One" (180 / 180) macht an dem Bike absolut keine Geräusche*, da ist sogar die leise Avid lauter!
So leise und gutmütige (d.h. nicht so böse bissig wie die K18) Bremsen wie "The One" sind mir nur äußerst selten untergekommen!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wenn Du den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen kannst, dann hast Du falsch oder nicht richtig entlüftet. Mach es nochmal. Hast jetzt bestimmt noch mehr Luft drin wie zuvor.

@ Fabio: Sieht denn die neue Scheibe anders aus?

Zum Vibrationsproblem. Habe auch schon viel probiert und geklagt. Bringt aber nichts. Und die Geschichte mit dem erst einbremsen damit die Vibration verschwindet ist totaler Unsinn. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Was hat denn ein einbremsen mit Vibration zu tun? Absolut nichts. Also hört auf mit dem Mist. Das wird einem am Telefon nur erzählt damit sie wieder Ruhe haben für eine Weile.

Von Formula bekam ich auch den Tipp mit dem Kabelbinder. Habe den Bremssattel so eingestellt, sodass die Scheibe extakt mittig drin läuft. Lief vorher sehr nah am äußeren Kolben (der bewegliche). Und ich habe einen Kabelbinder drumgemacht an der untersten Gabelkontaktstelle.

Bringt aber alles nichts. Im Gegenteil. Die Vibration war noch stärker wie vorher und einfach nur peinlich für mich.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein dumme Kombination von Reifen (Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.40) + 200er Scheibe + Nabenspiel.
Wobei man das Nabenspiel bei einer DTswiss 240er nicht einstelle kann.
Um ehrlich zu sein, enger würde ich es auch nicht einstellen wenn ich könnte.

Anders gesagt, sind die Scheiben entweder zu dünn, wohl eher nicht.
Oder, was ich eher vermute, die dünnen Stege sind zu schmal und fangen viel weit unten an ein Steg zu werden. Die Dinger müssen ja schwingen.
Von der Konstruktion her sind die Scheiben Magura VentiDisc besser. Die haben in der Mitte mehr Material und die Stege sind kürzer.

Ich werde den Bremssattel nochmal verschieben, sodass die Scheibe näher am inneren Bremsbelag vorbei läuft. Mal hören was dann passiert.

Ich finde es jedenfalls wie viele andere auch totalen Mist.
Und mir kann niemand erzählen da die Hersteller das Problem nicht genau kennen. Die wollen nur nichts ändern. 

Antwort von Canyon. Total lächerlich.
_"Bedingt durch den Fahrbetrieb können die von Ihnen beschriebenen klingelden Geräusche durch Verwindung von Federgabel und Rahmen entstehen."_

Antwort von Formula. Klingt schon besser. Wobei das Problem ja mit der Scheibe anfängt. Also kann niemand erzählen an der Scheibe liegt es nicht.
_"Scheibenklingeln", das Geräusch ist hörbar an den Scheiben, entstehen tut es ganz wo anders und hier gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Es ist wie bei einem Musikinstrument, man zupft an den Saiten und der Ton kommt vom Gitarrenkörper raus. Die Scheiben haben keine Schuld.
Das Geräusch kommt hauptsächlich bei großen und leichten Rahmen vor, dabei ist die Bremsleitungsverlegung und Befestigung sehr wichtig. Befestigen Sie die Bremsleitung mit Kabelbinder. Dort wo die Bremsleitung zum ersten Mal auf den Rahmen trifft, soll die Leitung mit einem Binder befestigt werden. Voraussetzung ist, dass am Rad alles fest ist, kommen die Beläge gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe, taumelt möglicherweise die Scheiben, so dass der Belag die Scheibe berührt. Man kann den Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe vergrößern, dort hatten wir auch schon Erfolg usw. "_

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (3. Mai 2008)

Also die Scheibe sieht genau so aus wie vorher.

Mit den Reifen hast du recht,habe es auch schon von vielen anderen gehört das wirklich alle Schwalbe Reifen evtl.dieses viebrieren hervor rufen könnten.  will mal ausprobieren einen anderen ´Reifen von nem anderen Hersteller.   Ich glaube das da wie Du sagst mehrere Faktoren am Werk sind. Nabenspiel,leichter Rahmen,Stege Scheiben,Größe  der Scheiben,Reifen usw. Muß sagen das dies mit dem einbremsen nicht wirklich viel bringt,hatte dadurch nur eine winzige Verbesserung.
Und das Geräusch taucht auch jetzt noch ab und zu bei mir auf(Mist)aber nur bei einer bestimmten GHeschwindigkeit bzw.wenn ich in eine Kurve fahre.  Werde mal einen Maschinenbauingeneur der Selber auch viel mit Bikes macht und auch fährt sogar Rennen,um Rat bitten.mal schauen was er dazu sagt.
So langsam sinkt meine Freude auch über den Service von Formula.hab mal versucht nochmal mit denen zu reden aber ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.   War am Anfag echt begeistert(wie oben beschrieben)  aber jetzt.hmmmm   kommt mir etwas komisch vor.naja vielleicht melden die sich ja noch.  Und wenn nicht werden einfach andere Seiten aufgezogen.Immer hin bleibt der Kunde König.Und bei dem Preis hat man auch etwas zu erwarten.


----------



## Fabio7130 (3. Mai 2008)

So nach etwas überlegen und ausprobieren bin ich mir fast sicher das es an der Scheibe liegen muß.
Da dieses problem bei einer bestimmten Fahrtgeschwindigkeit auftritt,hab ich meine Gabel ausgebaut und in einen Montageständer eingespannt.Und auch den Reifen demontiert.Hab mir da noch ne Vorichtung gebaut die fest an der Gabel montiert ist.Mit einter Metallspitze die ca.0.01-0.05mm an die Scheibe ausgerichtet.Noch die Bremsbelege ausgebaut und dann das Rad anschubsen.Und siehe bzw.höre da,daß klingeln bleibt!Oder probiere mal selber indem du das Vorderrad mit einer Hand hochhebst und das Rad etwas in bewegung setzt,einfach mal mit dem Finger auf die Scheibe schnippsen mit den fingern oder etwas anderem.Sie viebriert.
Ich bin kein Ingeneur,kann mir aber verdammt gut vorstellen das dies an der Scheibe liegen muß.
Wie war das nochmal mit den Stegen - Bin Deiner Meinung #Mr.Teflon
Vielleicht sollten Wir mal ne andere Scheibe ausprobieren von einem anderen Hersteller.Die etwas robuster gebaut sind.Vielleicht kann Uns da jemand weiterhelfen.Also wenn da Wer eine Idee hat immer her damit.Bin um jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar.
Wenn uns schon die Hersteller in Stich lassen,sollten wir Uns Überlegen einander weiter zu Helfen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre die Shimano SM-RT75-DH 203-er Scheibe, die macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Ist nicht so schwing- und verbiege-anfällig wie Hayes oder Avid.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die Shimanoscheibe ist 203mm. Ich (wir) brauchen 200mm Scheiben. Das dazu.

Den gleichen Ton habe ich auch wenn ich im eingebauten Zustand sachte gegen die Scheibe klopfe mit dem Finger. Die Ursache liegt sicherlich am Stollenreifen bzw. Fahrbahnzustand, mag alles sein, aber das klingeln kommt von der Scheibe wenn diese angeregt wird und gegen die Bremsbacken "schlägt". Und immer zwischen 15 - 20 km/h bzw. im Schlangenlinien fahren.

Ich werde mal Formula anrufen. Mal sehen was rauskommt.

Ansonsten habe ich die Idee die Scheibe mit einer Art Zusatzring zu stabilisieren. Wie und womit weis ich noch nicht. Aber der Grundgedanke ist geboren. Irgend einen Kunststoff zwischen/an die Stege gießen oder so, der einen Großteil der Vibration schluckt. Ob der Aufwand lohnt weis ich selbst noch nicht.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio7130 (5. Mai 2008)

So hab mal nen Ingeneur gefragt was er dazu meint.
Das muß von der Scheibe kommen bzw. die Stege. Hab mir jetzt mal ne andere Scheibe bestellt mit einem stärkeren Steg.mal schauen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin auch nochmal Horchuntersuchungen angestellt mit abklopfen.
Wenn man gegen die Scheibe klopft, dann spürt man die Schwingungen in der Scheibe, im Gabelholm und sogar in der Felge. Im Rahmen habe ich nichts gespürt. Hält man die Stege der Scheibe leicht fest, dann ist der nervende Klang weg.

Anders gesagt. Den Effekt wird man nicht wegzaubern können, denn der Entstehungsweg läuft ja andersherum. Vom Reifen auf den Gabelholm zur Scheibe, dann noch ein kleiner Schubser bis die Scheibe den Bremsbelag berührt und das Konzert geht los. Aber man kann die Scheibenschwingung bestimmt dämpfen, sodass der nervende Ton verschwindet. Und genau das wollen wir ja schließlich.

Was haste für eine Scheibe bestellt?
Ich wollte erstmal versuchen die Stege einzuwickeln ...

Formula war noch nicht erreichbar. Sind noch oder waren am Gardasee zum Bikefest laut AB Ansage.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2008)

ihr könntet vielleicht versuchen mal einen dünnen metalldraht um die stege zu flechten /spannen. vielleicht hift das was...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die Idee mit dem Draht ist nicht schlecht, habe leider keinen dünnen da, nur dicken, der sich kaum um die dünnen Stege biegen lässt. Ich will es erstmal mit einer Holzscheibe probieren. Das geht für mich einfacher. Bilder und Ergebnis reiche ich nach. Keine Panik.

Erst hatte ich ja die Idee einen Metallring anzuschweißen oder nur zu heften.
Ein Schweißer sagte mir aber das sich die Scheibe sofort verziehen würde. Geht so also nicht.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (6. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Schweßen ja nicht probieren.dann kannste die wegschmeißen.und auch mit dem Holz klingt nicht so gut.könnte sein wenn du das holz dazwischen klemmst,daß díe scheibe nen schlag bekommt.und dann geht das singen erst recht loß.meine erste scheibe hatte nen schlag.Und das singen war da echt heftig.
Die scheibe ist auch von Formula und passt auch für die anderen modelle,wie Oro bianko oder k18 usw.sieht etwas anderst aus und hat auch stabilere stege.sag dir dann bescheid obs besser ist.ist ach ne 200er scheibe.
Das mit dem draht hört sich nicht schlecht an.pribiere es mal mit nem dünnen messin oder kupferdraht.sieht dann vielleicht sogar etwas stylisch aus.mal was anderes,oder!    man man das ganze kann man ja nur noch mit humor nehmen,sonst dreht man ja durch.
Hoffe das du erfolg mit dem problem hast.
Und Danke an alle die uns dabei weiter helfen. Bin für alle ratschläge offen.


----------



## Fabio7130 (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.bikestore.cc/images/FormulaBremsscheibe_Adapter.jpg


----------



## Pitchshifter (6. Mai 2008)

Wer experimentieren will kann ja die Stege gummieren, evtl. dämpft das einwenig. Vorteil ist, dass sich Silikon (gibt es auch in einer hitzebeständigen Ausführung) wieder leicht runterrubbeln lässt. Wäre ein zerstörungsfreier Versuch.

Die Shimanoscheibe verwende ich an der Avid, falls die Reibfläche mit jener der Formula kompatibel ist (s. Belaghöhe), könnte man die 1,5 mm ja mittels Beilagscheiben überbrücken.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Gummieren. Auch eine gute Idee. Ginge auch Heißkleber? Hätte ich zufällig da.
Alles andere müßte ich organisieren. Lautsprecherkabel, 2,5mm^2 flexible Litze ist wohl dafür nicht geeigent, denke ich. Ich könnte aber nicht so hoch wickeln, sonst gibts Probleme zwischen Scheibe und Gabel-Adapterbefestigung.

Das mit dem Heißkleber könnte man mal probieren. Kleine Form bauen ...

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## nailz (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen da meine Juicy Carbon 203 auch bei ~20km/h singt und alles Einstellen etc bisher nicht geholfen hat. Einziges probates Mitel bis dato ist ein mp3-Player  
Sollte das Problem bei den Reifen/Stollen liegen kann ich bis zum WE berichten wie sich ein Reifenwechsel auswirkt. Ich steige von Schwalbe Nobby Nic auf Maxxis Minion um. Wäre die für mich einfachste Lösung. Dann kann ich auch gerne den Versuch starten nen Kabelbinder anzulegen.
Allerdings habe ich nicht vor, an einem sicherheitsrelevanten (bis lebenswichtigen) Bauteil mit Holz, etc rumzubasteln. Was, wenn sich was löst und zwischen die Speichen haut


----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das mit dem Holz stellt ihr Euch bestimmt falsch vor. 14cm Außendurchmesser mit 5,2cm Loch innen.
Das soll eine Scheibe werden mit Ausfräsungen wie die Stege habe. Praktisch wie ein Negativabdruck.
Diese Ausfräsungen sollen leicht Untermaß haben, damit die Scheibe, bzw. die Stege, etwas reingedrückt werden kann. Dann wird mit Heißkleber auf der offenen Seite verfüllt. So stelle ich mir das vor. Auf dem Holz wirkt keine Seitenlast und muß sich nur selbst halten mit der geringen Klemmkraft der Ausfräsungen. Da kann auch nichts in die Speichen gelangen. Wenn dann fällt die ganze Holzscheibe raus, bammelt zwischen Bremsscheibe und Speichen auf der Nabe rum.
Aus meiner momentanen Sicht sehe ich da noch kein Problem. Werde das Risiko aber im Auge behalten. Bin ja auch nicht Lebensmüde. Ich könnte auch kleine Löcher bohren jeweils rechts und links vom Steg und die Holzscheibe nochmal mit Draht an der Scheibe sichern. Dann sollte wirklich nichts passieren. 
Außerdem wäre das nur zum testen ob man das schwingen weg bekommt.
Soll ja keine Dauerlösung werden mit dem Holz.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (7. Mai 2008)

So, hatte keine Ruhe bis ich doch schon heute folgende Versuche durchgeführt habe:
Vorab: Scheibe ist absolut gerade und läuft mittig zwischen Brake-pads

1) Schwalbe NN ohne Kabelbinder an Bremsleitung - Scheibe "singt" bei ca. 20 km/h (habe kein Tacho dran)

2) Schwalbe NN mit Kabelbinder an Bremsleitung - Scheibe "singt" bei ca. 20 km/h

3) Wechsel auf Maxxis Minion mit Kabelbinder an Bremsleitung - Scheibe "singt" bei ca. 20 km/h

4) Maxxis Minion ohne Kabelbinder an Bremsleitung - Scheibe "singt" bei ca. 20 km/h

5) + 6) Wiederholung von 4) mit verschieden stark angezogener Maxle-Steckachse der RS Pike - ohne Erfolg

Ergo: Bei mir hats definitiv nichts mit o.g. Einstellungen zu tun. Imho kommen mehrere (noch nicht definibare) Faktoren zusammen, welche sich ungünstig auf das Verhalten der Disc auswirken


----------



## Fabio7130 (7. Mai 2008)

Müßte morgen oder Freitag meine neue Scheibe bekommen.hoofe das dies was hilft.damit wir wissen ob es daran liegt.finde es echt schade nichts mehr vom hesteller zu hören!   
@nailz bei der juicy carbon sind die stege ja auch sehr dünn.bin mir mitlerweile schon fast sicher das dies der grund dafür ist.#Und da man von den bremsen nichts hört in irgendeinem forum von herstellern die stabilere scheiben bauen,kann es ja nur noch daran liegen.und glaube mir bin so ziehmlich mit allem durch was man ausprobieren könnte.habe es sogar versucht  mit komplett abgefahrene reifen.kabelbinder hin/weg,bremsleitung hin/weg,kein spiel Nabe mit spiel nabe,einstellung bremssattel.(mittig/etwas links/ewtas rechts) einstellung Gabel(luftdruck etc.) Reifendruck, Klammer bremsbacken auseinander gedrückt,eingefahren,etwas abgeschliffen(mehr platz) die ratschläge von _formula selber    absolut nichts hat bis jetzt wirkung gezeigt.mit der kleinen scheibe 180er war es etwas besser. Du hast das mit dem Reifen probiert.wenn es an mehreren faktoren liegen sollte dann müßte doch bei irgend jemand von uns ne verbesserung da sein,oder!
Sobald ich sie habe probiere ichs gleich aus und sage bescheid.wer weis vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch ganz gewaltig.
Danke für dein Versuch und das du es uns mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2008)

@nailz

probiere es doch mal bitte mit einem draht. also um einen steg 1-3x wickeln (Nicht über die gesamte Breite des Stegs), dann zum nächste spannen, um den wickeln usw..

Gruß Simon


----------



## Fabio7130 (8. Mai 2008)

@simdiem
Hab dein Ratschlag ausprobiert. hat nicht so funktioniert! zwischen Scheibe und Gabel ist dafür zu wenig platz.
Hab dann mal nen ganz dünnen draht verwendet,aber leider auch kein glück

bin gerade dabei ein cd rohling als negativabdruck mit silikon dran zu kleben. muß noch warten bis alles fest ist.aber bis jetzt ist es gut.hab mal auf die scheibe geklopft und fast keine schwingung mehr.ganz anderst wie normal. mal sehen wies dann nach dem einbau ausschaut!?


----------



## Straightflush (8. Mai 2008)

Servus,

vor ca. 1/2 Jahr hab ich mal nen Artikel über Autobremsen gelesen. Da stand drin, daß immer mehr der verbauten Bremsen an Autos ein problem mit quietschen etc haben. Man forscht zwar an dieser Problematik, aber selbst mit den neuesten Simulationsmethoden kommt man nicht dahinter, was die wirkliche Ursache ist
meine Antwort  hilft euch zwar nicht wirklich weiter, aber vielleicht hilft's ja das singen zu akzeptieren.

SF

edith sagt: bosch könnte helfen
http://www.bosch-presse.de/TBWebDB/de-DE/PressText.cfm?&Search=1&id=1740


----------



## Fabio7130 (8. Mai 2008)

Danke für Dein Beitrag.hab mir mal die sache durchgelesen.

Mal ne gegenfrage- wenn du dir ein bike kaufst mit teueren komponenten,und du fährst schön gemütlich herum,mit dem wissen sich etwas gutes gekauft zu haben und dann dieses geräusch,würde dich das nicht verärgern.
einige hersteller sollten mal sich gedanken darüber machen was sie da bauen.ist ja alles recht und schön wenns leicht gebaut ist und auch noch gut aussieht,vorallem die leisdtung dieser bremsen(super)  vorallem der preis.da ist doch mehr zu erwarten oder?
bin sogar schon beim überlegen auf Hope umzusteigen(schwimmende Scheiben)
Würd mich mal interessieren ob man die auch bei uns verbauen könnte????
zumindest kann man erwarten das die hersteller ihre produkte auch testen.
Habe das gefühl bei formula weis man selber nichts mit dem problem anzufangen.    Einfach nur Schade


----------



## Jrsd (8. Mai 2008)

Die "The One" auf meinem Torque ES singen auch, aber kaum mehr als die Juicy 7 von meinem ESX. Ich frage mich in wie fern man so große Scheibe leise bauen kann. Ein Ding ist sicher, wenn ich runter fahre macht das ganzes Bike so einen Krach, dass mir den Geraüsch von den Bremsen nicht mehr interessiert, sondern die reine Bremsleistung, und da sind die "The One" noch besser als die Avid.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2008)

es ist ein sportgerät. ich meine, hast du zufällig mal die deutschland rallye live gesehen? petter solberg beschwert sich auch nicht über seine fehlzündungen und dessen bremsen quietschten letztes jahr wie sau. zwar nur beim bremsen, aber sie quietschten.

irgendwann sind einfach grenzen erreicht, wo man kompromisse zwischen leistung und alltagstauglichkeit bzw. nicht funktionstörenden nebeneffekten eingehen muss.

ja, meine k24 klingeln auch bei ca. 20 km/h auf asphalt. mich störts nicht. vor allem, da ich mich eh nicht grade oft in diesen bedingungen bewege.


----------



## Straightflush (8. Mai 2008)

Fabio7130 schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Beitrag.hab mir mal die sache durchgelesen.
> 
> Mal ne gegenfrage- wenn du dir ein bike kaufst mit teueren komponenten,und du fährst schön gemütlich herum,mit dem wissen sich etwas gutes gekauft zu haben und dann dieses geräusch,würde dich das nicht verärgern.



natürlich ärgert mich sowas. aber irgendwo gibt's ne grenze die man akzeptieren muss, oder man kanns gleich lassen. das ist ja auch keine lösung.




Fabio7130 schrieb:


> einige hersteller sollten mal sich gedanken darüber machen was sie da bauen.ist ja alles recht und schön wenns leicht gebaut ist und auch noch gut aussieht,vorallem die leisdtung dieser bremsen(super)  vorallem der preis.da ist doch mehr zu erwarten oder?



ich geb dir prinzipiell recht. Das hauptproblem ist einerseits, daß die ganze Technik noch ziemlich jung ist(gibt ja noch nicht mal richtige standards in der Branche) und andererseits werfen die Hersteller zu schnell unausgereifte Technik auf den Markt. Das hängt sicher damit zusammen, daß der Markt gerade unglaublich boomt und keiner was verpassen will. Das Problem hat ja auch Canyon. Aber wie gesagt, daß sind probleme die Herstellerunabhängig sind und sich aus kundensicht schlecht vermeiden lassen. Und solange wir fleißig mitmachen wird sich da auch nicht viel ändern.



Fabio7130 schrieb:


> bin sogar schon beim überlegen auf Hope umzusteigen(schwimmende Scheiben)
> Würd mich mal interessieren ob man die auch bei uns verbauen könnte????
> zumindest kann man erwarten das die hersteller ihre produkte auch testen.
> Habe das gefühl bei formula weis man selber nichts mit dem problem anzufangen.    Einfach nur Schade




Testen bringt da nicht viel, da das problem sporadisch und nicht reproduzierbar auftritt. Und wenn man nicht weiß woher das Problem kommt kann man auch schlecht was dagegen unternehmen.
Mit den Hopes hab ich keine Ahnung.
Ich hätte noch ne idee, die mir vorhin beim googeln eingefallen ist, wir wärs, wenn du nen Kabelbinder in die "Bremsscheibenfelgen" wickelst und verspannst (natürlich nicht zu fest). Ich geh mal davon aus, daß das Geräusch auch was mit Resonanzen zu zun hat. Wenn man nun die Bremsscheibe verändert, veränderst sich auch die Resonanzfrequenz. Ist nur so ne Idee die ich mal ausprobieren würde, weil's schnell geht und nichts kostet.
Und nicht, daß du denkst ich will hier die Industrie verteidigen
Sehs sportlich, du brauchst wenigstens keine Klingel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2008)

Laßt euch Scheiben aus Vollmaterial drehen und weg sind die Geräusche!!! Keine Streben-keine Schwingungen. 
Ist nur wahrscheinlich wieder zu schwer, oder? Und schlechte Kühlung wird es wahrscheinlich auch geben...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hatte vor kurzem Kontakt zu Formula, sie wollen mir eine Anleitung schicken wie ich den Abstand der Bremsbacken vergrößern kann. Nur befürchte ich dann, dass dadurch auch der Bremshebelleerweg größer wird. Ist also nicht so erfreulich, selbst wenn das Erfolg bringen würde. Danach würden Sie mir eine neue  - andere - Scheibe schicken. Mal sehen. Deshalb habe ich das Experiment mit der Holzscheibe erstmal hinten angestellt.

Dann kam noch die Idee, die Stege mit Bitumenspray einzusprühen. Wirkt ja Antidröhend. Frage wäre nur ab welcher Temperatur es wieder weich wird? Gibts da verschiedene Sorten? Ich kenne nur das vom Auto was man hinter die Türverkleidung sprühen kann.

Mich wundert das andere Reifen nichts bringen. Seltsam.
Vielen Dank für die Info.

Die Hope Scheiben passen wohl nicht ganz.
Siehe hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4739998#post4739998
Und von einem Motorradmechaniker weis ich, dass schwimmenden Scheiben vertikales Spiel haben. Also beim Vorderrad hochhaben und fallen lassen, wackeln die schon etwas.
Ansonsten ist das Scheibenklingeln auch bei Motorrädern bekannt.
Hier gibt es Plastescheiben die zwischen Bremsscheibe und Speichen geklemmt werden. Dann wäre das klingeln weg.

Vollmetall. Normales Metall geht da nicht. Das muß schon guter gehärteter Stahl sein.

Und Leute, dass Problem ist doch reproduzierbar. Ich weis nicht wie man das Gegenteil behaupten kann. Immer zwischen 15 -20 km/h. Also ist es immer reproduzierbar.

Und wem das Klingeln nicht stört, tja, dann weis ich auch nicht ... mich stört es gewaltig und ganz ehrlich gesagt ist es auch sehr peinlich. Da hat man viel Geld ausgegeben und dann kommt einer mit 'nem Baumarktrad, wo vielleicht nur die Ketten in der Schaltung rasselt.
Wenn ich 2000,- Euro ausgebe, dann muß es einfach gut sein. Sonst hätte ich auch eines vom Händler um die Ecke mit Felgenbremsen nehmen können. Da wären alle Probleme vom Tisch.

Und wegen dem Vergleich mit dem Autobremsen. Das quietschen liegt an den Bremsbelägen. Und das Problem gibts auch nur beim Bremsvorgang. Das Problem gibts auch bei Fahrrädern und hat nichts mit dem Problem hier zu tun. Also vermischt nichts miteinander! Und im Rennsport zählt sowieso nur die maximale Bremsleistung. Das ist jegliches quietschen etc. eh vollkommen egal. Die haben sowieso andere Probleme.

Mein Plan. Warten auf die neue Scheibe. Alte Scheibe mit der Holzscheibe testen bzw. Stege mit Draht umwickeln oder umgekehrt. Oder Bitumenspray probieren.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (8. Mai 2008)

Genau,für das geld kann man mehr erwarten.kannste mir die anleitung auch mal geben?

Hey leutz was hat das quitschen bitte mit unserem problem zu tun??

Da hat Mr.Teflon echt recht.


----------



## chaz (8. Mai 2008)

@ Mr. Teflon: Das mit dem Vollmaterial war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

okay, den Witz habe ich leider nicht verstanden.

Die Anleitung sollte schon längst da sein. Werde ihm wohl daran erinnern müssen. Wenn ich die habe, kannste die selbstverständlich bekommen. Dein Scheibe sollte ja auch bald mal kommen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (8. Mai 2008)

Müßte morgen früh da sein.Sag dir dann bescheid.
Wenn gar nichts mehr geht probiere ich mal nen negativabdruck mit balsaholz.das mit der cd und dem silikon war gar nicht so verkehrt.die schwingungen sind so gut wie weg.nur der einbau machte etwas sorgen.platzmangel!   
Will formula dir ne ganz andere scheibe schicken oder die gleiche!?  habe von den die gleiche bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio7130 (8. Mai 2008)

Dank dir für die anleitung hoffe die schicken sie dir bald


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

man sprach am Telefon von einem anderen Design. Was damit genau gemeint ist weis ich auch nicht. Habe denen soeben eine Mail geschickt mit Bild von meiner Bremsscheibe. Damit nichts verwechselt werden kann.
Wenn ich auch die gleiche bekomme, dann wäre das etwas dümmlich.
Jetzt werde ich abwarten was passiert.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

heute kam die Antwort zu meinen Bedenken wegen dem größer werdenden Hebelweg und Anleitung.
Meine Scheiben sind schon das neue Design, deshalb gibts keine neue.
Deshalb wirst Du wohl zufällig auch die gleiche nochmal bekommen haben.

#########################################################################################

Ihre Gedanken mit dem vergrößern des Hebelweges ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber bei dem Druckpunkt der ORO nicht relevant.

* - Anleitung -*

Wahrscheinlich befindet sich in Ihrer Bremse zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit. Da die Bremsen in Italien unter einem hohen Druck befüllt werden, kann es durchaus mal vorkommen, das sich zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit im System befindet. Hierbei ist dann die Membran im Ausgleichsbehälter bereits zusammengedrückt und die Bremsflüssigkeit kann sich bei Erwärmung nicht mehr im Ausgleichsbehälter ausdehnen und weicht dann hinter die Nehmerkolben aus. Dies hat zur Folge, dass der Abstand zwischen Belägen und Scheibe zu knapp wird und nicht mehr optimal ist. Dieser verminderte Abstand führt dann zu einem Luftstau vor dem Bremssattel, der wiederum die Scheibe in Vibration versetzt und zu klingeln führt.

Ihr Händler (oder Sie selber) soll bitte einfach etwas Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen, hierbei bitte den Bremsgriff vom Lenker lösen und die Bremse senkrecht nach oben halten, dann die Entlüftungsschraube (Torx 10) aufschrauben und die Beläge mit einem breiten Schraubenzieher (oder ähnlichem) langsam zurückdrücken und ca. 10 Sekunden halten. Während sie die Beläge noch zurückdrücken, die Entlüftungsschraube wieder einschrauben (austretende Bremsflüssigkeit mit einem Tuch auffangen) und dann den Schraubenzieher zwischen den Belägen entfernen.

#########################################################################################

Werde ich morgen mal austesten. Bin gespannt drauf.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Dieser verminderte Abstand führt dann zu einem Luftstau vor dem Bremssattel, der wiederum die Scheibe in Vibration versetzt und zu klingeln führt.



Wer´s denn glaubt...


----------



## Eagle23 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi.
Hab mir das hier auch mal durchgelesen...

Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo "The One" mit eben dieser Bremse 
vorne 200'er und hinten 180'er scheibe drauf. (Gabel: Pike)

Meine vordere 200'er Scheibe vibriert auch etwas, aber nur auf Asphalt und bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit.

Stört mich recht wenig, den überall anders hör ich da nix mehr von und wenn die a bisserl klingelt, merkt man auch das ich anrolle  

Ich denke daher auch, das das an der grossen Scheibe liegt, aber ich wollte es ja so.


----------



## denaturat (9. Mai 2008)

Wird mit weniger Brensflüssigkeit, denn nicht auch der Hebelweg länger, also der Druckpinkt wandert näher zum Griff???

Bei anderen 'Bremsen scheint das nicht so ein Thema zu sein, vielleicht einfach Scheiben von einem anderem Herrsteller montieren??? Hat das jemand versucht, z.B. Magura??

Gruß,

Michal


----------



## nailz (9. Mai 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht meiner Avid Carbon (Problem ist ja eh das Gleiche):
Maxxis Minion sind mehr oder weniger eingefahren (kaum noch Pressfahnen am Profil obwohl die sehr zäh waren) + erneut Kabelbinder an der Bremsleitung, jedoch ca. 10 cm höher als tiefster Punkt mit Berührung der Gabel (bei meiner Pike unterer Rand des RS Print)
---- kein Klirren, Singen etc mehr----  (mir war es bis dato allerdings "mit" auf Tour lieber als "ohne" in der Garage  )
Woran es liegt? Keine Ahnung 
Irgendwo gibt´s Irgendwas, das die Schwingung unterdrückt oder gar nicht erst zulässt bzw den Grenzbereich der benötigten Frequenz der Schwingung minimiert. Ich bin froh damit und überlasse hoffnungsvoll den Hobbyphysikern und Freizeitingenieuren weitere Spekulationen


----------



## Fabio7130 (10. Mai 2008)

Hast recjt habe doch tatsächlich die gleiche bekommen.ärgerlich.egal!

Und habe sogar nochmal ne email bekommen.drin steht das sie vermuten das dieses singen von den Parts her kommt,und deßhalb sollte ich mein Bike für eine woche denen geben damit sie ne Lösung finden können bzw ausarbeiten.

Danke für die Anleitung.Bin ich mal gespannt obs bei dir klappt!hoffe es

zumindest sind wir nicht die einzigen die das problem haben.sogar bei Hope kommt es vor.Und die haben recht robuste scheiben.

Ich denke mal das ich denen mein bike gebe und dann sollen die mal schauen.


----------



## slayer-mountain (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Freund wiegt etwa 60 kg und fährt das Torque fr. 9.0 und seine Code singt auch wie verrückt...scheint irgendwie standart bei canyon zu sein...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (10. Mai 2008)

@ slayer-mountain:

Absoluter Schwachsinn. Das Problem ist kein reines Canyon Problem. Das haben auch andere. Die Teilekombination ist ausschlaggebend. Große Bremsscheiben generell.
Guck mal über den Tellerrand und guck mal hier im Thread wer welche Marke fährt. Sind nicht alles Canyon Besitzer. Du mußt auch lesen!

Sorry für die schärferen Worte - mußte aber mal sein.

Testen werde ich morgen. Ging heute nicht.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer-mountain (10. Mai 2008)

Hast schon recht ich hab mir nicht alle 75 Posts durchgelesen, meine 200mm Codes machen trotzdem keien Geräusche


----------



## Mr. Teflon (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

dann haste Glück. Sei froh.

Also Leute, hatte heute meinen großen Testtag.
Habe nochmal bei Null angefangen.

Habe 2 Kabelbinder drum gemacht. > Hilft nicht.

Reifenluftdruck 2 bar dann 2,5 bar und 3 bar. > Hilft nicht.

Dann habe ich laut der Anleitung die Bremsbeläge zurückgedrückt.
Mein bisheriger Belagsabstand ist 2,4mm. +/- 1 Zehntel. Bekomme den Meßschieber nicht zwischen die Beläge, habe ihn dahinter gehalten und durch die Beläge von vorn geschaut.

Hatte dann 2,9mm Abstand. Vorderrad wieder eingebaut, Mehrmals die Bremse betätigt, Belagsabstand hat sich selbst wieder dorthin bewegt wo er vorher auch war. Testrunde trotzdem gefahren. Brachte aber nichts.

Prozedure nochmal durchgeführt. Diesmal mit anderen Werkzeug, Belagsabstand im zurückgedrückten Zustand jetzt 3,1mm. Mein 3mm Inbuss ging locker dazwischen. Vorderrad wieder eingebaut, Bremse mehrfach betätigt. Was soll ich sagen. War wieder sinnlos. Die Beläge drücke an die Scheibe und gehen dann wieder normal das kurze Stück zurück wie sonst auch. Testrunde trotzdem gefahren. Brachte aber nichts.

Da der Druckpunkt durch die Aktions nun doch spürbar gewandert ist, habe ich dann die Bremse entlüftet. Die Bremsflüssigkeit die bei der Aktions verloren ging hätte ja auch wieder reingemußt.

Wenn man sich das im nachhinein überlegt, dann ist die Anleitung sogar gefährlich. Denn man hat dann ja Luft im System. Und der "Bremshebelweg" ist laut meiner Meinung auch zu kurz um die Bremsbeläge von der Scheibe bis in den Bremskolben rein wieder zurückzuziehen.

Das werde ich Formula auch schreiben. So gehts nun auch nicht.

Als nächstes werde ich wohl das mit dem Draht probieren.

Wie weit seit ihr?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (12. Mai 2008)

Am ende mit allem.absolut keine erfolge auch bei mir.Hatte nochmal Kontakt mit denen und Sie meinten,daß ich mein Bike für eine Woche für Sie entbehren sollte und damit man genau schauen kann woran es liegt und lösungsvorschläge erarbeiten.die sind der festen Überzeugung das die von den Parts her rühren muß.Laut Erfahrung!

Und da mir sowieso ne Schraube gebrochen ist durch meine Schuld kommt das ja gerade gelegen mal scvhauen ob dies hin kriegen.aber bezahlen werd ich nichts da muß eh noch ein paar dinge geklärt werden bevor ich mein Heiligtum weggebe!

Schade das Du kein Erfolg hattest.irgendwas muß doch Helfen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2008)

Fabio7130 schrieb:


> irgendwas muß doch Helfen!!!!!!!!!!!



Jaaa! Bike zur Eisdiele schieben...


----------



## Tshark (12. Mai 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> Hast schon recht ich hab mir nicht alle 75 Posts durchgelesen, meine 200mm Codes machen trotzdem keien Geräusche



Meine am 07er Torque FR 9.0 auch nicht. Und jetzt?

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur Geräuschbekämpfung (wobei ihr das wohl schon mehr oder weniger freiwillig indirekt gemacht habt):
Manchmal kann es helfen, die Scheibe abzunehmen und wieder zu montieren um etwaige Spannungen von der Erstmontage aus der Scheibe zu bekommen. Was man auch versuchen kann, sind ein paar dünne Unterlegscheiben unter die Befestigungsschrauben, damit sich ggf. was am Schwingungsverhalten ändert.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

irgendwie Mist das nichts zum Erfolg führt.

Wenn Du Dich opfern und es zu Formula schicken würdest, dann wären wir Dir sehr dankbar. In der Hoffnung das was vernünftiges bei rauskommt.
Ich kann es jetzt sowieso nicht verschicken, was man eh ungern macht, da stehe ich Dir bei. Ende Mai gehts an den Gardasee, da kann ich mit Lieferzeiten usw. kein Risiko eingehen. Das hatte ich denen auch schon am Telefon erzählt.

Die Idee mit Scheiben unterlegen kam mir auch schon, dachte aber das dadurch die Befestigung an sich nicht mehr so stabil ist. Bedenken wegen Abscheeren im Extremfall. Keine Ahnung. An solche Beilagscheiben in verschiedenen Dicken müßte ich rankommen. Das beste wäre komplett Gummi gelagert. Gummilage zwischen Scheibe und Nabe und Gummischrauben.   

Man könnte es wirklich mal probieren. Durch die Beilagscheiben liegt die Bremsscheibe nicht auf der vollen Fläche der Nabenoberfläche. Vielleicht überträgt sich dadurch weniger die Vibration. Mal sehen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## denaturat (12. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

das mit den Unterlegscheiben, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings warte ich mit dem testen noch bis sich das Wetter verschlechtert, denn besser Geräusche bei Fahren, als bei dem Wetter zu Hause rumzuprobieren.

Mit wem bei Formula steht Ihr denn in Kontakt, wäre vielleicht ganz gut immer dieselbe Ansprechperson zu haben, damit die merken, dass es kein Einzelfall ist. 

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## prong (12. Mai 2008)

Man kann "The One" sehr gut ruhigstellen. Das Klingeln der Scheiben hat mit an meinem Torque ES auch völlig 
genervt.

Ich habes es folgendermaßen fast völlig abgestellt:

- Andere Reifen: Die Nobby Nix gegen die BB getauscht (Sehr empfehlenswerte Aktion!)
- Scheiben gelöst und mit Drehmomentschlüssel die Schrauben über kreuz vorsichtig in zwei Runden festgezogen (6 Nm)
- Scheiben gerichtet
- Bremssattel präzise ausgerichtet.

Fazit: Fast gar kein Klingeln mehr. Nur noch das übliche kurze Schleifen bei Kruvenfahrten oder bei Unebenheiten.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

freut mich das bei Dir Erfolg eingetreten ist.
Was sind denn BB Reifen? Mit solchen Abkürzungen kann ich nichts anfangen.

Hat "The One" die gleichen Bremsscheiben wie die K18 bzw. die K24?

Ansprechpartner ist bestimmt bei allen der Hr. Schäfer. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen sind das 2 Brüder die den Support für Deutschland machen. Einfach auf die Formula Homepage gehen und Dein anliegen schildern. Dann haste auch die Telefon-Nr. und kannst den direkten freundlichen Kontakt aufnehmen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (13. Mai 2008)

BB -> Big Betty

Bei meinem anderen Rad mit Jucy 7 klingeln die Scheiben auch (203mm). Ebenfalls mit Nobby Nic Reifen.

Komplett wirst Du das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, da große Scheiben einfach recht flexibel sind.


Viel Erfolg!

prong



Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> freut mich das bei Dir Erfolg eingetreten ist.
> Was sind denn BB Reifen? Mit solchen Abkürzungen kann ich nichts anfangen.
> ...


----------



## Fabio7130 (13. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch H.Schäfer.Habe mal alle Scheiben die ich habe auf eine richtplatte gelegt.Die Scheiben sind 100% Plan.was ich bei mir bemerkt habe ist das ich einen kleinen 8ter im Vorderrad habe.werd ich gleich machen lassen!Und dann weiter sehen.werde dann noch den BB Reifen probieren und wenn dann nichts klappt,geb ich Formula mein Bike.


----------



## gonzo63 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo @all...

... fahre, seit genau 1 Woche, ein Torque FR 8 mit der Formula und 200mm Scheiben. Die Scheiben haben eine dicke (bei meinem) von genau 2,15mm... hab grad mal gemessen!

Habe dieses Klingeln auch, besonders bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und in Kurven. Das liegt einfach an den Schwingungen, die durch die Reifen entstehen... diese übertragen sich auf die Scheibe und sie vibriert! Wer sich mal die "Mühe" macht, mit nem Finger gegen die Scheibe schnippt wird´s hören... dat is nu ma so!

Wenn ich damit auf Tour gehe, durch den Wald knatter, Trails runter rausche, über Hindernisse drope... dafür hab ich mir das Bike gekauft... hör ich das und stört mich das, in keinster Weise!
Auch wenn ich auf dem Weg in den Wald durch die Stadt fahre, es dann "klingelt"... ist mir das sowas von Hupe...

... is halt so!!!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern meine Bremsscheibe abgeschraubt zum Draht umwickeln.
Und wie ich sie so in der Hand halte, dachte ich mir, machst nochmal eine intensive Klangprobe.
Wenn man sie locker in den Fingern hält, dann hat man den Effekt einer Stimmgabel. Schwingt ohne Ende.
Drückt man jedoch mit 4 Fingern zwischen den Stegen fester zu, als wenn man die Stege in der Mitte zusammendrücken würde, dann verstummt jeder Versuch die Scheibe ins Schwingen zubekommen.

Also habe ich sie umwickelt. Habe erstmal nur einfaches Lautsprecherkabel genommen und straff drumgewickelt. Einen Tag Loctite trocknen lassen und wollte heute das Vorderrad einsetzen. Was soll ich sagen. Paßt nicht mehr rein bzw. der Draht schleift furchtbar am Gabelholm.

Höher umwickeln geht nicht. Das hält nicht. Werde doch meine Holzscheibe ausprobieren müssen. Draht ohne Isolierung habe ich keinen da. Bin aber überzeugt das man das klingeln mit Draht oder Holzscheibe wegbekommt, denn man ahnt damit ja den Fingerdruck nach der was bewirkt.










Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Ronja (16. Mai 2008)

Hi, Mr. Teflon, ich verfolge Deine Versuche schon eine Weile mit viel Interesse, ich wollte nämlich eigentlich auch eine One kaufen.

Wegen Holzscheibe, das kommt ganz schön aufwendig, ich vermute, daß die Aussparungen, wo Du jetzt den Draht reinwickelt hast etwas zu viel des Guten sind hinsichtlich Gewichtschinden .
Mein Vorschlag wäre, zwei dünne Kunststoffscheiben zu machen, die diese Aussparungen abdecken und dann mit Zweikomponentenkleber von jeder Seite dran zu kleben und dabei die Aussparungen aufzufüllen. Das trägt vieleicht nicht so dick auf und geht noch durch die Gabel.
Hat natürlich den Nachteil, daß die Scheibe danach verunziert sein dürfte, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben die Dir wohl noch eine geschickt?

Gruß Ronja!
und ich drück die Daumen, daß Du es löst,
Formula wird am Ende das Design ändern müssen, denk ich mal.


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Formula wird am Ende das Design ändern müssen, denk ich mal.



 ...langsam wird´s lächerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (17. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> ...langsam wird´s lächerlich!



..da muß ich mich anschließen !!

Den einzigen, sinnvollen, Tipp den ich, beim betrachten der Fotos, geben kann bezieht sich auf den Sender des Tacho´s. Um diesen, vernünftig und paralell zum Laufrad, zu befestigen:

... dicken Schlauch (z.B. Druckluft) aufschneiden und innen um die Gabel legen, dann den Sender darauf befestigen. Sitzt dann gerade und Bombenfest! ... außerdem ist der Sender verkehrt herum montiert... Batterie kommt nach innen... ist auch ne kleine Markierung drauf!!

Wenn ich sehe was mach einer anstellt, um dieses (Scheibenbedingte!!) klingeln abzustellen ...  !

... weiter so  !


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2008)

Lieber Bastelfreund!

Vielleicht kommen die Geräuche auch davon:


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Lieber Bastelfreund!
> 
> Vielleicht kommen die Geräuche auch davon:



... mal gespannt wann der nächste sich ein Eichhörnchen in die Scheibe flechtet !!


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2008)

Mit Lautsprecherkabel wir das eh nix! Spätestens seit "Werner" weiss doch jeder, dass nur "Schweißdraht drumtüddeln" hilft!


----------



## prong (17. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit Lautsprecherkabel wir das eh nix! Spätestens seit "Werner" weiss doch jeder, dass nur "Schweißdraht drumtüddeln" hilft!



Draufpinkeln soll auch schon geholfen haben!!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese, dann rege ich mich entweder darüber auf oder lache darüber, weil das alles von Unkenntnis zeugt.

Schweißdraht um die Stege wickeln geht nicht. Überlegt mal selbst. Anscheinend noch die welchen in der Hand gehabt und wo drum gewickelt erst recht nicht.

Formula wäre es ein leichtes durch ein anderes Design die Eigenschwingung zu eliminieren. Es ist einfach zu wenig Material vorhanden. Gewicht sparen ist zwar nett, aber manchmal geht das nach hinten los.

Desweiteren ist das "Klingeln" kein reines Problem von Formula. Muß ich nochmal betonen für die Leute, die immer nur die Hälfte lesen.

Die größte Lachnummer liefert aber "gonzo".
Kennst Du meinen Tacho-Sender überhaupt?
Wenn Du behauptest er wäre falsch herum montiert, dann solltest Du nochmal darüber nachdenken welche Tipps Du gibts. Ich nehme es als Lacher hin.

Die Idee mit dem Druckluftschlauch ist auch nicht ernst gemeint wie.
Wenn man das um die Gabel legt, dann wird nur der Gabelholm dicker.
Wenn man dann wieder den Sender befestigt am dickeren Gabelholm, dann ist der einzigste Effekte, dass man längere Kabelbinder benötigt. Der Winkel vom Sender zu den Speicher ist der gleich wie vorher. Wenn man es wirklich gerade, also parallel zum Rad haben möchte, dann muß man einen Winkel bauen.

Die Leute, denen das klingeln nicht stört bzw. das Problem nicht haben und keine wertvollen Hinweise geben können, die sollten sich bitte heraushalten.

Eine 2. Scheibe habe ich nicht bekommen. Das war der andere Kollege hier. Deswegen muß ich genauer überlegen was ich mache. Das mit dem Draht war ja nur ein Versuch. Auch das mit der Holzscheibe wird nur ein Versuch. Kann ja nicht dauerhaft mit der Holzscheibe rumfahren, auch wenn es hilft. Sieht bekloppt aus. Bringt einen jedoch näher ans Ziel vom Grundgedanken her. Ideen gibts viele. Deine Idee mit den Plastescheiben ist auch nicht verkehrt, da ich aber nur eine Scheibe habe, wollte ich diese nicht komplett verkleben.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (17. Mai 2008)

An alle die hier nur dumme Komentare schreiben - wenn ihr irgend welchen Frust habt oder irgendwelche Schmerzen(im Kompf wahrscheinlich) dann laßt es doch bitte wo anderst raus(boxclub oder ähnliches)
Aber das was hier so mancher schreibt ist schon beleidigend.Und diese Herren sollten sich mal etwas zurücknehmen.
Wenn ihr nichts zu diesem Thema zu sagen habt dann lasst es!kann nach hinten loß gehen!!!!!!!!!!!

@mr.teflon    Und hattest bis jetzt auch noch keinen erfolg!?

Bin gerade nochmal dabei alles genau aus zu richten!wer weis vielleicht klappt es ja.hab die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Danke Fabio und natürlich Ronja und alle anderen Leid geplagten.

Ne, noch hatte ich wie gesagt keinen Erfolg. Nächste Woche wird wohl auch nichts mehr werden. Dann geht es an den Gardasee biken. Danach dann wieder.

Habe aber schon eine neue Idee im Kopf. Irgendwas straffes am Gabelhom befestigen, was vor der Bremszange (unterhalb) von beiden Seiten gegen die Scheibe drückt. Sowas ähnliches wie 2 dicke Kabelbinder die eingebogen werden müßten, wegen der Drehrichtung damit nichts einspießt. Würde dann auf der Bremsfläche schleifen und bestimmt die Schwingung beruhigen. Wäre bestimmt unauffällig. Eine Konstruktion mit beidseitigen Teflon   beschichteten Andruckrollen ist bestimmt zu aufwendig. Habe mal soeben wieder laut gedacht ...   

PS: sowas ähnliches wie Kabelbinder muß natürlich breit genug sein, damit man dann nicht das rattern des Teils hört, was dann von den Löchern in der Bremsfläche kommt.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Fabio7130 (18. Mai 2008)

okay daß hört sich echt futuristisch an.so aufwendig muß es ja auch nicht gleich sein!  aber schöne idee!   bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob überhaupt etwas in die scheibe zu verbauen noch so ne gute idee ist?zwecks unfall oder so.denke nur ein schritt weiter,was ist wenn sich da was löst.(na da wollte ich ma kein eichhörnschen sein)(schon krass das bild)

Wie gesagt werde es mal mit ner sehr genauen einstellung,frischz entrierte Laufräder(speichenspannung etwas erhöhen) und den Big Betty's.

Na viel spaß am Gardasee!hamma dort!  hoffe du hast gutes wetter.


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Schweißdraht um die Stege wickeln geht nicht. Überlegt mal selbst. Anscheinend noch die welchen in der Hand gehabt und wo drum gewickelt erst recht nicht.



1. Schweißdraht ist dünn genug zum wickeln. schon mal ein Schutzgasschweißgerät gesehen? Anscheinend nicht...
2. Ironie ist wirklich nicht deine Welt,oder? 

@ Fabio: Was kann nach hinten losgehen?  Du bestimmt nicht, weil du erst schön mit einer Antwort auf "dumme Kommentare" gewartet hast, bis Mr. Bremse-Teflon gepostet hat. 

Und nur, weil 2 von tausenden Bikern hier ein Wahnsinnsfaß wegen ein wenig Bremsscheibenklingeln aufmachen, wird Formula bestimmt nicht das Design ändern.

Wünsche euch eine fröhliche Bastelstunde am Sonntag. Peace!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (18. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Die größte Lachnummer liefert aber "gonzo".
> Kennst Du meinen Tacho-Sender überhaupt?
> Wenn Du behauptest er wäre falsch herum montiert, dann solltest Du nochmal darüber nachdenken welche Tipps Du gibts. Ich nehme es als Lacher hin.



... *muß dir Recht geben, kann tatsächlich nicht erkennen welchen Tacho du dran hast. Ich selber habe den Sigma Sport MHR 2006, da sieht der Sender fast genauso aus und die Seite mit der Batterie kommt nach innen!
Neben dem Batteriefach ist ein kleiner Punkt (wie bei deinem), daran sollte der Geber vorbei laufen! 
... bei mir bzw. Sigma ist das so!!*

..Zitat:
Die Idee mit dem Druckluftschlauch ist auch nicht ernst gemeint wie.
Wenn man das um die Gabel legt, dann wird nur der Gabelholm dicker.
Wenn man dann wieder den Sender befestigt am dickeren Gabelholm, dann ist der einzigste Effekte, dass man längere Kabelbinder benötigt. Der Winkel vom Sender zu den Speicher ist der gleich wie vorher. Wenn man es wirklich gerade, also parallel zum Rad haben möchte, dann muß man einen Winkel bauen.

... *sogar sehr ernst (Bilder liefer ich nach)! Und etwas zu deinem techn. Verständniss, leg ich einen Gummiring (Stück Schlauch) innen um die Gabel, ändert sich der Durchmesser des Holms nicht... Zitat: "wird der Gabelholm dicker"...  sondern, es verringert sich der Abstand zwischen Geber und Sender, wodurch sich auch der Winkel ändern läßt und der Abstand, zwischen beiden, kleiner wird!
... Foto folgt... ohne einen selbst gebauten Winkel! Da fehlt dir wohl der gewisse Sachverstand?*

..Zitat:
Die Leute, denen das klingeln nicht stört bzw. das Problem nicht haben und keine wertvollen Hinweise geben können, die sollten sich bitte heraushalten.


.. *schon mal etwas von freier Meinungsäußerrung gehört? Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich denke schon MTB gefahren zu sein, als man dich noch in Rückenlage, auf 4 Rädern umher gefahren hat?
Denn wer auf solche Ideen kommt, sich Draht oder ähnliches in die Bremsscheiben zu rödeln....  ???*

Und nun ein Vorschlag zur Abhilfe des "Bremsenklingels". Hol dir, beim Schlosser deines Vertrauens, ein Stück Blech (dicker als die original Scheibe, mit 2,15mm) und bau dir ne schwingungsfreie Scheibe daraus.

Viel Spaß beim basteln und ich hoffe du landest, bei deinem Einfallsreichtum nicht irgendwann, über den Lenker, in einer Klinik! 

Gruß gonzo


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

auf das Bild bin ich gespannt. Aber dann muß sich sicher niemand über meinen Drahtversuch aufregen. Der bestimmt mit etwas mehr Mühe vom Design her künstlerisch wertvoll ist.   

Ist VDO. Der kleine Punkt den man vorn rechts unten am Sender sieht ist eine grüne LED. Der Magnet-Empfänger ist auf der anderen Seite, der außerdem gekennzeichnet ist. Für vielleicht die dummen Leute gedacht, wie ich, der vielleicht den Sensor falsch herum befestigen könnte.    

Zum Rest sage ich nichts. Soll jeder selbst dazu seine Meinung bilden.

Habe Formula nochmal etwas geschrieben. Mal sehen was sie antworten.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Faunycle (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein Torque 9.0 mit einer Formula Bianco mit genau den gleichen hier beschriebenen systembedingten Geräuschen durch Vibrationen der Bremsscheibe.

Die Geräusche könnten durch verschiedene Maßnahmen beseitigt werden:

- Die Bremsscheibe müßte durch mehr Material stabiler werden, sodass die Amplitude der Schwingungen kleiner wird als der Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelag, oder

- der Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelag müßte durch geänderte Quad-Ringe vergrößert werden. (Die Quad-Ringe bestimmen bei Bremsen mit automatischer Belagsnachstellung den Abstand ..). Um die Nachteile des größeren Abstandes zu kompensieren müßte die Bremshebel-Charakteristik geändert werden, um den "Leerweg" mit minimalem Hub zu bewältigen. So wie das bei der Servo Wave Technologie von Shimano gemacht wird (http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/mtb/Informationen/SERVO-WAVE/).

Beide Lösungen können nur vom Bremsenhersteller kommen. Also bleibt eigentlich nur Oropax, iPod, oder einfach damit leben.

Ciao,
Reinhard


----------



## gonzo63 (19. Mai 2008)

@Mr. Teflon...

... hier die Foto´s!








... wie man sieht funktioniert das mit dem Schlauch!

Wenn deiner richtig rum montiert ist, wird es so sein. So sitzt er aber paralell zum Laufrad und du bekommst den richtigen Abstand hin, ohne das er so schräg steht...

... garantiert ohne dir eine Schelle zu bauen !

Gruß gonzo

PS: ... bzgl. der Bremse, empfehle ich dir... lass es einfach klingeln. War gestern noch auf Tour, im Teutoburger Wald... was man da hört? ... alles, nur kein klingeln der Bremsen!


----------



## Fabio7130 (19. Mai 2008)

@Mr.Teflon

Abend!    Habe es geschafft! KEIN VIBRIEREN MEHR   endlich

habe es mit einer sehr genauen einstellung wegbekommen.
vorallem habe ich die Belege herausgenommen und dann die scheibe genau mittig zum Bremssattel eingestellt.

http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=599

gehe mal auf diese seite und stelle es genau wie dort beschrieben ein.bei mir hat es geklappt.

Viel Glück


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2008)

....und das ganze Forum atmet auf!!!


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> ....und das ganze Forum atmet auf!!!



...gewisser Weise schon aber, ... ich mach mir doch schon Sorgen!

...hoffe Mr. Teflon hat sich nicht im "Lautsprecherkabel" verfangen... meldet sich nicht mehr?

...


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> ... ich mach mir doch schon Sorgen!
> 
> ..meldet sich nicht mehr?
> 
> ...



War der nicht am Gardasee?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

keine Sorgen, bin noch unter Euch. Habe nur keine E-Mal Benachrichtung vom Forum erhalten. ???

Das mit der anderen Mittigkeit einstellen werde ich noch probieren. Am Freitag gehts an den Gardasee. Formula hat mir geantwortet ich solle die komplette Bremse einschicken.
Wenn es aber nur an einer Winzigkeit von Einstellung liegen sollte, dann geht ja ohne mein Bike nicht. Wir werden sehen.

Das Lautsprecherkabel habe ich sofort wieder angemacht. Ging ja sooo nicht.   

Dein Sensor hat eine andere Befestigungmethode wie meiner, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Deshalb geht das bei Dir. Nur stört mich der schräg gestellte Sensor nicht.
War auch nie ein Thema. Im Gegenteil - ist Windschlüpfriger ...   

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (20. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil - ist Windschlüpfriger



... ach so, du Held der Physik  ... na dann weiterhin gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie nah war den Deine Bremsscheibe am Calipergehäuse?
Bei mir ist/war eigentlich genügend Luft dazwischen.






Habe jedoch trotzdem wie Du die Beläge herausgenommen und den Bremssattel mittig eingestellt.






Jedoch sind bei mir die Kolben nicht mittig. Sieht man jetzt recht schön wenn die Beläge wieder drin sind.
Hatte nämlich vor paar Wochen die Bremszange laut Belag mittig zur Scheibe eingestellt. Jetzt schleift die Scheibe am inneren Belag. Dafür klingelt sie nicht mehr. Scheibe liegt ja an, kann nicht frei schwingen. Habe dann den Bremssattel nochmal eine Winzigkeit verschoben, sodass die Scheibe nur noch minimalst schleift. Frage wäre, kann sie sich jetzt heiß schleifen? Oder wieviel Wochen/Tage hält der Effekt an? Irgendwann ist der Belag auch abgeschliffen und es läuft schleiffrei. Wie bekommt man die Bremskolben symmetrisch gerückt? Überhaupt notwendig? Denn jetzt wird beim bremsen meine Scheibe leicht zur Seite gedrückt.






Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2008)

Also doch eine unendliche Geschichte...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wollte nur vermelden das meine Bremsanlage derzeit bei Formula bearbeitet wird. Nächste Woche werde ich sie wieder bekommen.
Dann gibt es Neuigkeiten.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## chaz (11. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie hat mir der Thread schon gefehlt. Und nach der Bearbeitung sieht die Bremse bestimmt so aus :




Die klingelt bestimmt nicht! Sry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Morrow (11. Juni 2008)

chiconico schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es mal mit nachbiegen der Belagfedern probieren. Ist sehr schnell gemacht: Belagschrauge raus, Beläge raus, die Klammer weiter aufbiegen und alles wider zusammen.
> Desweiteren kann es noch am Scheibendurchmesser liegen. Formulas Scheiben sind relativ dünn so dass sie anfangen zu schwingen. Daher auch das klingeln. Hab ich bei meiner K24 180mm auch.
> Viel Glück damit.



Hast du dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich hab grad mein neues Grand Canyon 8.0 (2008) bekommen und hab dieses seltsame Geräusch auch... Am Stand oder beim geradeausfahren gibt es kein Geräusch, sobald man aber eine enger Kurve fährt, oder Schlangenlinie ist es als wenn die Scheibe durch irgend etwas berührt wird. Keine Ahnung was ich dagegen machen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (12. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch auch normal durch die Verwindung der Gabel. Das wirst Du nie weg bekommen, damit musst Du bei jeder Bremse leben.


----------



## vitello (12. Juni 2008)

Welch empfindliche Naturen es doch unter den MTB´lern gibt ....wie mag das denn werden wenn die Scheibenbremsen auch bei Rennrad Einzug finden?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Bremse kam letzten Freitag zurück. Was soll ich sagen. Das klingeln ist immer noch vorhanden. Die Bremsbeläge wurden gegen organische getauscht und die Belagsfedern gewechselt. Hilft leider nicht. Ansonsten haben sie noch den defekten rechten Bremshebel getauscht. Denn konnte ich sporadisch durchziehen.
Vom Service und Freundlichkeit kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Alles Bestens.
Nur leider wird das klingeln mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Teilen nicht behoben werden können. Da muß Formula selbst, der "Scheibendesigner", was ändern.

Nochwas zu den Kommentaren hier.
Gegen die Geräusche beim Schlangenlinien fahren wird man wohl wirklich nichts machen können. Das liegt am Nabenspiel, der immer vorhanden sein muß. Dadurch schlägt die Scheibe gegen die Beläge und das Spiel geht los. Außerdem ist da auch das Stollenprofil der Reifen im Spiel.

Beim geradeausfahren ist nur das Stollenprofil im Spiel, was sich eben zwischen 15-20km/h in einer Resonanzfrequenz bemerkbar macht. Was die Scheibe anregt zum schwingen. Wird vom Reifen über Felge, Speichen und Nabe bis auf die Scheibe übertragen. Kann jeder im Stand selbst nachvollziehen, wenn er die Scheibe abklopft und einen Finger an die Felge hält. Ist praktisch der umgekehrte Weg.

Wegen der Verwindung der Gabel. Das ist ja nun wirklich Unsinn.
Kräfte im Sinne von Verwindung treten ja nur beim bremsen und lenken auf. Wir reden hier am vom normalen locker geradeausfahren. Denke mal bitte darüber nach.

Und die die es nicht stört. Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben.
Ich bin einer der den Berg noch selbst hochfährt ohne Seilbahn oder Fahrdienst und solchen Weicheierkram. Und wenn ich schon auf meiner Hausrunde ca. 7km leicht Bergauf treten muß und dabei nun einmal bei ca. 18km/h liege und es dabei ununterbrochen ständig klingelt, dann geht das auch dem friedlichsten Biker auf die Nerven.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## prong (25. Juni 2008)

Andere Reifen! Oder weiter forschen und berichten....


----------



## trek1969 (26. Juni 2008)

hallo,

bin zwar kein "fachmann", hatte aber das gleiche problem mit meinem XC.

Hab das vorderrad nachzentrieren lassen, neue "organische" beläge rein, bremsen auf altbewährte weise eingestellt (sattel gelöst, bremse angezogen, sattel befestigt) eingebremst, und siehe da.... geräusch ist weg...

Gruss


----------



## Fabio7130 (1. August 2008)

@Mr.Teflon

Hab da was gefunden das helfen könnte!


http://www.zweirad-huber.ch/biketeile/de/produkt.php


----------



## Mr. Teflon (2. August 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp. Habe den/die mal angemailt.
Das sieht erstmal pauschal gut aus.
Ich hatte schon einen neuen Gedanken mit einer ausgedienten Gummitellerscheibe von so einem alten ausgedienten Bohrmaschinenschleifset. Splittert nicht wie Holz. 

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## gonzo63 (2. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Habe den/die mal angemailt.
> Das sieht erstmal pauschal gut aus.
> ...



... mal ganz ehrlich, gehts noch!

Wenn dich das bisschen klingeln und schleifen stört, frag ich mich warum du dir überhaupt so ein Bike kaufst?
Hier wird Gewicht gespart, trotzdem Bremspower satt und das ist schließlich der Sinn der Sache. Beschwerst dich bestimmt auch über die erste Delle im Rahmen, nach nem Abflug auf´m Trail... willst Ersatz und pochst auf Garantie?

... in dem Bereich, wo ich das Bike überwiegend nutze, höre ich keine klingelnden oder schleifenden Bremsscheiben... nur knackende Äste und Steine, die an meinen Rahmen knallen!

... papp dir noch mehr an dein Rad, forsch weiter...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (2. August 2008)

Hallo,

sagmal gonzo - merkst Du es überhaupt noch?

Du stellst hier Behauptungen auf ohne jede Grundlage.
Andere glauben das vielleicht noch.

Ohne viel Späne zu machen. Du bist ein absoluter Idiot!!!

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Beginner13 (3. August 2008)

einfach net bremsen, dann haste keine probleme un bist sogar noch schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (4. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sagmal gonzo - merkst Du es überhaupt noch?
> 
> ...



@Mr. Teflon

... also wer hier der Idiot ist, dürfte langsam wohl klar sein. Bin nicht der einzige der deine genialen Ideen, bzgl. der klingelnden Bremsen, lustig findet und sich köstlich amüsiert!

Wer auf solche Ideen kommt... Lautsprecherkabel in die Bremsscheibe flechtet... ne Holzscheibe hinter die Bremsscheibe bauen will... oder sonstige Kuriositäten ausprobiert. Wirklich allen ernstes meint, Formula "müße" (weils Mr. Teflon stört?), die Scheiben ändern... Hallo?

Demnächst lesen wir dann hier im Forum:

"Formula bringt neue Leichtbaubremse auf den Markt, die *Mr. Teflon Formula one&only Balsaholz Edition*!"

Du machst hier, wegen klingelnder Bremsscheiben, ein riesen Fass auf und kommst mit Vorschläagen zu deren Abhilfe... da kann man sich doch nur noch an den Kopf fassen! 

Also meine Bremsen haben auch teilweise geschliffen und geklingelt, mit ein bisschen Einstellen, vor allem viel Bremsen (bewege mein Bike täglich!) hat sich das gegeben!
Auf so alberne Ideen, auf welche du kommst, wäre ich nie gekommen... Kabel, Holzscheibe etc.!

Nichts für Ungut, aber bastel du mal schön weiter... viel mit deinem Bike fahren scheinst du ja anscheinend nicht... bastelst lieber dran rum?

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen

PS: ..und nicht direkt so böse werden!


----------



## Ghoosa (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


manche Threads sind schon witzig 

Hab nen Torque FR 7 und meine Scheiben läuten auch zum Almauftrieb 
Kann aber durchaus empfindliche Gemüter, wie zB Mr.Teflon verstehen, die das stört. Am Anfang, hab das Problem derzeit nur hinten, dacht ich schon, dass irgendwas schleift, oder lose ist. Bei leichter Betätigung der Bremse war es aber weg.
Dank dieses Threads weiß ich nun wenigstens woher es kommt. Hat also durchaus seine Berechtigung hier im Forum. 

Wird sich bei den "Papierdünnen" Scheibchen wohl so auch nicht ohne weiteres beheben lassen. Derzeit stört es mich auch nicht mehr so, nun wo ich das Problem kenne und nicht anderweitig suchen muss. Wenns mich denn doch mal stören sollte, würde ich versuchen dickere Scheiben ins Rad zu bekommen, da die Bremse ja dafür durchaus noch etwas Luft hat.

Evtl. könnten ja die Bastler unter uns versuchen, dass man auf dem Bereich der Stege, welche zur Felgenseite zeigen, da dort mehr Spiel ist, eine Art Versteifung aufzubringen. Da die Scheiben auch recht nette Temperaturen erreichen können, würde ich nicht zu einfachen Kunststoffen oder Holz raten, sondern zu hitzebeständigen Zweikomponentenkleber, oder sogenanntem Flüssiges Metall, mit welchem man Kautschukstreifen auf die Stege aufbringt. Generell ist Gummi sehr gut in der Lage hochfrequente Schwingungen zu unterbinden. Bei Verstärkungen durch Metall verändert sich nur die Klangfarbe. Kenne das teils aus meinem Lautsprecherbau und unerwünschten Resonanzfrequenzen beim Gehäusebau 

@Mr.Teflon
Schon mal versucht nen O-Ring in geeignter Stärke (4-5mm) und Größe (Durchmesser >50mm) in Stücken mit Kabelbinder auf der Innenseite der Streben (zur Felge hin) mit dünnen Kabelbindern (3, oben-mitte-unten) zu befestigen? Dann könnte man sehen, ob es etwas bringen würde. O-Ringe, oder auch Dichtungsringe aus dem Baumarkt sollten dafür reichen.
Natürlich so anbringen, das nix schleift!

Übernehme natürlich keinerlei Haftung, falls sich wer an derartige Umbauten haranwagt 


Wer nun mag, kann mich gerne auf meine Äußerungen hin bis aufs Blut beschimpfen. Viel Spass 
Sind doch nur Worte, laßt euch net ärgern. 


Liebe Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## gonzo63 (7. August 2008)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> manche Threads sind schon witzig



... stimmt genau!! 


Wer nun mag, kann mich gerne auf meine Äußerungen hin bis aufs Blut beschimpfen. Viel Spass 
Sind doch nur Worte, laßt euch net ärgern. 


Liebe Grüße
Ghoosa[/QUOTE]

... was gibts da zu schimpfen? Ich denke hier ärgert sich nur einer!

Der Vorschlag mit den dickeren Scheiben ist nicht schlecht! Ich, wenns mich so extrem stören würde (wie Mr. Bremsen-Teflon), hätte schon längst mal darüber nachgedacht andere Scheiben zu nehmen. Aber, mir Holzscheiben, Kabel, * nen*CD-Rohling *oder sonstiges an die Scheiben kleben, sonst wie daran zu befestigen... ?

... damit würde ich mich nicht mehr in die Öffentlich trauen!

* vielleicht nen MP3 Player?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

@ Gonzo:

Ich weis nicht was Du für ein Verständnisproblem hast. Du mußt alles lesen. Die Versuche mit der Holzscheibe und Lautsprecherkabel sind und waren nie als Dauerlösung gedacht. Das hast Du scheinbar bis heute nicht begriffen!
Nur irgendwie muß man mal anfangen herauszufinden wie man die Eigenschwingung der Scheibe minimiert.
Und wenn Dich Deine Scheibengeräusche nicht stören, dann schön für Dich.
Deshalb mußt Du aber nicht andere Forenteilnehmer für blöd erklären und beleidigen, nur weil sich paar Leute dem Problem annehmen und Lösungen suchen.

@ Ghoosa:
man kann an den Scheiben leider nichts irgendwie was befestigen. Da die Stege immer gebogen sind. Sieht man ja. Beim festziehen mit Kabelbindern (als Bsp.) rutscht alles zusammen. Und auf die Außenseite darf nichts weit herausstehen, sonst kollidiert es mit dem Gabelholm.

Habe das alles schon genau angeschaut und mitbekommen.

@ Fabio:
Ich werde ein Silpad mal bestellen. Mal sehen was es bringt.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## gonzo63 (9. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Gonzo:
> 
> ...



Kollege Holzbremse,

wer betitelt hier wen als Idioten... direkt und ohne viel Späne zu machen?

Von mir aus kannst du dir alles mögliche an dein Bike bamseln... das juckt mich herzlich wenig!
Nochmal... der Gedanke mir (wenn auch nur, bis die "Mr. Teflon Balsa-Holz Edition" raus kommt), Kabel, Holzscheiben, CD-Rohlinge ans Bike zu basteln... kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen!!

Stell mir das grade mal vor, komme mit sowas zur Bikerunde? Die lassen mich doch einweisen!!


----------



## Fabio7130 (9. August 2008)

@ Mr. Teflon   
wie war das nochmal mit dem ärgern!?

vielleicht verstehst du mich jetzt.
Würde mich gerne mal mit diesen Spinnern im Boxclub treffen,mal sehen ob sie dann immer noch so dumme sprüche ablassen.

Naja,hoffe du hast mit den Silpads erfolg

und laß dich nicht von dem Spinner nerven.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

Gonzo der rafft das echt nicht, dass die Versuche mit Holzscheibe, Kabel etc. nur Versuche und nie als Dauerlösung gedacht waren.
Ist eben doch ein Idiot der mit seiner Umwelt nicht klar kommt, weil er sie nicht versteht. Denn dazu muß man erstmal lesen und es auch verstehen können.

Zitat: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach die Fresse halten."

Irgendwann kommt er an den Richtigen, wenn er mit seiner großen Klappe so weiter macht ... da habe ich keine Sorge ...

Es ist nur immer wieder ärgerlich das durch solche unnötigen Nebenschlauplätzen manch interessanter Thread seinen eigentlich Sinn verliert.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## gonzo63 (9. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gonzo der rafft das echt nicht, dass die Versuche mit Holzscheibe, Kabel etc. nur Versuche und nie als Dauerlösung gedacht waren.
> Ist eben doch ein Idiot der mit seiner Umwelt nicht klar kommt, weil er sie nicht versteht. Denn dazu muß man erstmal lesen und es auch verstehen können.
> ...



... wie war das noch mit den Beleidigungen? 

Dir ist echt nicht zu helfen!!

Tschau... schreibt sich übrigens "ciao"...

und nun rutsch mir einfach den Buckel runter, geh in den Keller und bastel weiter!!

Ciao, mein Teflon klingelt


----------



## Ghoosa (9. August 2008)

Nu langts doch langsam.

Wie wärs mit ner Meckerecke?

Sich hier weiterhin Beleidigungen um die Ohren zu hauen is doch wirklich Kinderkram. Wenn jemanden was stört und er auch teils mit ungewöhnlichen Methoden an das Problem rangeht, ist es doch sein gutes Recht. So manch unorthodoxe Denkweise hat zur Lösung großer Probleme beigetragen (meine Kollegen nennen mich Mc Gyver).


Möcht nich wissen, was hier manch einer zu meinem Bike mit den Reflektoren denkt Kann man mir auch sagen, so lange es eine gewisse Ebene nicht verläßt. Aber Beleidigungen unter uns Canyonern sollten in diesem Forum doch unterbleiben.


@Mr.Teflon
Das mit den Kablebindern und den O-Ringen sollte auch nicht als Dauerlösung dienen, sondern nur um zu sehen, wie sich es klanglich an der Bremsscheibe verhält. Wenn ich meine Scheibe so anschnippe, klingt sie doch sehr hell. Wenn ich an nen paar Stege nen O-Ring mit Kabelbindern anbringe, nimmt das Klingeln deutlich ab. Als Dauerlösung wäre daher eine Anbringung mit 2-Komponentenkleber, wenn überhaupt, sicherlich ratsamer.
Wie gesagt, wenns mich mal stört, würde ich versuchen ne dickere Bremsscheibe zu bekommen.


Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio7130 (9. August 2008)

Versucht mal die Silpads!

habe selber schon einige dinge ausprobiert.Glücklicherweise habe ich es weg bekommen.
Die idee mit den Pads scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.

Link dazu ist weiter oben

Ein Forum sollte für Abhilfe gewisser Problemchen da sein und nicht für Leute die nur dumme Sprüche ablassen!

@Mr. Teflon  und haste die Pads schon bestellt? halt mich auf dem laufenden.würde mich echt interessieren

Hoffe das du das Problem in Griff bekommst.Das Geräusch kann mal echt heftig nerven.Aber Gott sei dank ist es weg.

haut rein Jungs  und viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

die Bestellung ist eigentlich voll im Gange. Gestaltet sich aber schwieriger wie gedacht. Die Reaktionszeiten per Mail sind etwas länger wie gewohnt. Schweizer Ruhe eben.     Und als ich überweisen wollte, stellte sich eine Unklarheit heraus beim SWIFT Code. Also muß ich nochmal rückfragen. Dauert also noch paar Tage. Leider.

Ich hatte vorher noch ein echtes Foto angefordert. Das Teil ist schwarz und fällt montiert kaum auf. Versteckt sich bei 200er Scheiben von alleine.    Da muß man schon genauer hingucken. Bin noch positiv gestimmt. Ich melde mich erst wieder wenn es da & montiert ist.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee einfach mal eine Bremsscheibe von Magura oder Shimano einzubauen?
Das wäre wenigstens eine professionelle Lösung und nicht "Jugend forscht mit blanken Kinderaugen"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ghoosa (12. August 2008)

Och menno, nun sei mal keine Spassbremse und Unterdrück nicht den Tatendrang und die Kreativität der "Jugend" 

Fühl mich ja geschmeichelt, wenn ich mit zum Kreise der Jugendlichen gehöre


Grüße vom "Rentner"
Ghoosa


----------



## gonzo63 (12. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee einfach mal eine Bremsscheibe von Magura oder Shimano einzubauen?
> Das wÃ¤re wenigstens eine professionelle LÃ¶sung und nicht "Jugend forscht mit blanken Kinderaugen"
> GruÃ
> Schappi



Auch wennÂ´s jetzt wieder mecker gibt? Das wÃ¤re die einfachste, wohl auch sinnigste LÃ¶sung!

Mich wÃ¼rde mal interessieren was die Bestellung, dieses "mach das Klingeln weg GedÃ¶ns" gekostet hat, inkl. Versand? Da wird ne Scheibe nicht viel teurer sein... hab jetzt eine fÃ¼r knapp 30 â¬ gesehen, aber schon was edleres!

Aber wÃ¤r lieber bastelt? Oder ist das vielleicht auch nur zum probieren... sowie z.B. Kabel, Holzscheibe etc. ... nichts fÃ¼r auf Dauer? ...mh ... dann verstehe ich das wirklich nicht!

GruÃ


----------



## Mr. Teflon (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

mecker gibts erstmal keine. Oder doch? Deine Antwort beweist aber auch wieder das Du nur einfach drauflos schreibst ohne Dich zu informieren. Sonst wäre die Anspielung auf Versandkosten etc. gar nicht erst zur Sprache gekommen. Die Antwort darauf gebe ich Dir hier nicht. Das mußte selbst machen wenn Du es überhaupt wissen möchtest und nicht nur die Leute unterhalten möchtest im Thread.

Ich werfe jetzt mal folgende Bemerkung in den Raum. Mal sehen wer mitdenken kann. 
Was gibt es bei den Bremscheiben zwischen den Herstellern für Unterschiede?
Eines vorweg um es einfacher zu machen. Ich meine nicht die Marterialunterschiede.

Mal sehen wer mitdenkt und wer nur unnütze Beiträge verfassen kann ...

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (13. August 2008)

Na mal schauen, obs mit den grauen Zellen noch funzt


Denke, dass es mehrere Unterschiede gibt, als da wären:

- Generell die Materialzusammensetzung und Stärke, welche teils bestimmt nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf das Endprodukt haben dürften

- Art der Beschaffenheit der Bremsfläche, in Bezug auf Auskühlverhalten und Nassbremstauglichkeit, wie Löcher, Ausformung von Zacken etc.

- Die Art und Weise, wie die Bremsfläche mit dem Rad verbunden wird, also als volle Scheibe über Stege, schwimmend, etc.

- Und es wird bestimmt auch Bremsenhersteller geben, welche alle möglichen Arten von Tests bezüglich des Zusammenspiels von Bremse und Bremsscheibe unternehmen, wozu ich auch das Schwingungsverhalten zähle, was aber die Entwicklungskosten erhöhen dürfte



Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## gonzo63 (13. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt mal folgende Bemerkung in den Raum. Mal sehen wer mitdenken kann.
> Was gibt es bei den Bremscheiben zwischen den Herstellern für Unterschiede?
> Eines vorweg um es einfacher zu machen. Ich meine nicht die Marterialunterschiede.
> 
> ...



@Mr. Teflon

-erstens: Ich stell mir auch grad ne Frage: "warum greifst du mich eigentlich immer an? ... bin nicht der Einzige der sich hier zu "deinem" Bremsenproblem äussert!

-zweitens: Lese auch schon mit, fange aber nicht immer wieder von vorne an und lerne deine Post´s auch nicht auswendig!

-drittens: Hab die Formula the one, mit 200 mm Scheiben. Da hats am Anfang... und ganz ehrlich... vielleicht die ersten zwei Wochen geklingelt... das ist jetzt weg! ... ohne viel basteln und probieren!

Solltest vielleicht doch etwas mehr damit fahren und bremsen, würdest dir evtl. ne Menge Bastelei ersparen!
Ganz geräuschfrei wirst du es nie bekommen, ob Bremsen, ein Knacken oder sonstiges und nochmal... da wo du so ein Bike bewegst... hört man das doch sowieso nicht!

...so und nun zu deiner Bemerkung... oder ist es vielleicht doch ne Frage?

Also ich sehe die Unterschiede wie folgt, ums Material gehts ja nicht (hab ich gelesen (!):

- die Art der Befestigung (m.W. alle gleich, 6 Loch)
- Durchmesser (m.W. 160, 180, 203, 220 mm)
- die Dicke 
- das Design (rund, wellig, gezackt... Beschichtung z.B. titannitriert)
- folglich, das Gewicht (ein Minimum an Material)

das wär was mir so spontan dazu einfällt, hab auch keine Lust großartig zu googlen, möchte auch nichts erwähnen was schon genannt wurde!

Und abschließend... will hier keinen belustigen, sondern äußere meine persönliche Meinung, basierend auf meinem persönlichen Empfinden... evtl. ein bisschen sarkastisch...

Wenn du das nicht einstecken kannst, dir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst... bist du für mich (hier im Forum) keinesfalls ein Idiot oder Spinner... dazu bilde ich mir dann meine persönliche Meinung, greife dich nie persönlich an!

... soviel zum Thema beleidigend!!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## Giovanni1 (17. August 2008)

Also ich habe den Thread nun komplett gelesen und ergreife Partei für Mr.Teflon, auch wenn seine Versuche und Methoden vielleicht nicht immer das technische Non Plus Ultra sein mögen. Aber ich gehöre auch zu den Leidgeprüften, die es durchaus unerträglich finden, wenn man kilometerweise durch absolut ruhige Waldwege kurbelt und sich bei jeder Umdrehung des Vorderrads ein absolut ekelhaftes Schleifgeräusch lautstark durch den Wald fräst. Mir ist es mit Verlaub gesagt völlig schei-ssegal, wenn es Leute gibt, denen das nichts ausmacht. (Abgesehen davon gehen mir z.B. Biker tierisch auf den Sack, die total abwesend mit dem MP3-Player im Ohr in der Gegend rumdödeln) aber mir persönlich macht es sehr wohl was aus, wenn die Bremse zwar excellent bremst, aber darüberhinaus auch schleift und schmirgelt und klingelt. Wenn die Techniker bei Formula das nicht gebacken kriegen, dann versucht man das eben auf eigene Faust. Weiter so, Mr.Teflon! Gonzo, geh Du lieber biken, anstatt diesen durchaus ernsten Thread permanent zu torpedieren oder ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
Gruß Giovanni1


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

@Teflon:
Kauf dir neue Beläge. Ich hab jetzt die Sintermetalldinger drin. VIEL besser.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @Teflon:
> Kauf dir neue Beläge. Ich hab jetzt die Sintermetalldinger drin. VIEL besser.


 
Welche Bremse genau? Welche Beläge genau?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

Bremse: Oro 24K.
Beläge: Sintermetall, nicht Komfort oder Organic.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

Mein lieber Pr.Dr. YoMan,
mich würde halt interessieren, wie die Beläge heissen und ob es Formula Originalteile sind oder Fremdhersteller.
Danke schön.
Giovanni1


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

?
Schreib ich kein Deutsch?

Formula One K24 Originalbeläge Sintermetall, nicht die Originalbeläge Komfort und auch nicht die Originalbeläge Organic.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

deutsch schon, aber in Anbetracht von 1000 verschiedenen Anbietern für Bremsbeläge wird diese Frage doch erlaubt sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

Wenn nicht original, hätt ichs schon dazu geschrieben. Aber nun bist du ja versorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uzza (18. August 2008)

Ich beobachte schon länger diesen Tread, weil ich auch nach Lösungen gesucht habe bzgl  meiner Problematik The One und Bremsscheibe. Daher habe ich für mich die Lösung gefunden vor ca. 5 Monate statt The One Scheiben die XTR-2008 zu nehmen. Habe auch bereits mehrere Tausend km gefahren und sogar vor kurzem ein Alpencross hinter mir. Die Bremskraft usw. ist Top! Das Klirren ist weg.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

Und es gibt eine 200er-XTR-Scheibe, die in die Oro-Zange reinpasst???


----------



## uzza (18. August 2008)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Und es gibt eine 200er-XTR-Scheibe, die in die Oro-Zange reinpasst???



Keine 200er-XTR-Scheibe (gibt es nicht). Eine 203-Scheibe ist montiert.


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

Sorry, nur um sicher zu gehen, da in diesem Thread die "The One" und die "Oro" etwas durcheinandergwürfelt wurden: Du meinst, dass eine 203er XTR-scheibe in die Zange der Oro K24 passt? Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Du die Scheibe gekauft hast?
Ausserdem: Gibt es die XTR-Scheibe mit 6-loch oder braucht man noch zusätzlich einen Adapter auf Centerlock? Ich hab natürlich nicht vor, auch noch ein neues Laufrad mit Centerlock-Nabe zu kaufen.
Danke vorab für die Infos.
Gruß Giovanni1


----------



## uzza (18. August 2008)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Sorry, nur um sicher zu gehen, da in diesem Thread die "The One" und die "Oro" etwas durcheinandergwürfelt wurden: Du meinst, dass eine 203er XTR-scheibe in die Zange der Oro K24 passt?
> 
> ==> Ich nutze die "The One" hinten mit Bremsscheibe XTR 180 und vorne 203-Bremsscheibe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. August 2008)

OK, vielen Dank für die Infos, leider hat sich das für mich dann nabenbedingt erledigt.

@ Alle: Gibt es jemanden, der eine Oro K24 mit einer 203er Shimano XT Scheibe (6-Loch) kombiniert hat? Wäre ja auch einen Test wert, wenn die Scheibe in die Oro reinpasst...

Gruß Giovanni1


----------



## doreM85 (21. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr das ES 9.0 zugelegt. Mit den Bremsen habe ich die gleichen Probleme!(Formula "The One") Auf Anfrage bei Canyon, kam die Antwort:...liegt an der Scheibengröße! (200er Scheiben)
Nun mein Frage!: Sind die Schwingungen und Geräusche bei kleineren Scheiben geringer oder sogar nicht vorhanden?
Wie auch schon andere MTB'er geschrieben haben, geht auch mir das klingeln voll auf den Sack!!! Man freut sich über das neue "Teil", aber diese Geräusche überlagern dann alles!


----------



## Fabio7130 (21. August 2008)

@ doreM85

Hatte mal selber einen kleineren Scheibendurchmesser ausprobiert.Da hast Du das Geräusch ebenfalls,zwar nicht so arg aber trotzdem deutlich hörbar.

Probiere es mal mit den Silpads

oder versuche mal das

Schrauben vom Bremsattel etwas lösen,dann die Bremse betätigen und mit gleichem Druck halten.jetzt die Schrauben wieder Anziehen(Drehmoment kannste auf der Hompage von Formula nachlesen-müßten normal 6N/m sein)

Kann sein das dann die Belege ein klein wenig streifen,aber nicht hörbar.
War zumindest bei mir so.Und siehe da kein klingeln mehr!

Die Belege hatten sich nach kurzer Zeit so eingefahren das die Scheibe dann genau mittig war.

Ganz selten mal das sie wieder klingeln.und im Gelände nimmt man das echt nicht war,weil man so auf das fahren konzentriert ist und sich dann echt freut über die Power was die Bremsen bieten,echt der Hammer!

Was Du auch noch probieren kannst ist ein anderer Mantel,was für ein hast Du drauf-Nibby Nic!?   

Die Nobbys,so scheint es mir vorzukommen,verursachen hauptsächlich dieses Problem.

Einstellen und probieren,scheint das einzig ware Patent dagegen zu sein.
Und glaub mir,meine hatten echt heftig geklirrt,kaum zum aushalten.kann dich da gut verstehen

Also viel Glück damit


----------



## Mr. Teflon (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

@ Giovanni1:
Du hattest bestimmt auch den Gedanken wegen dem Alu-Spider bei der XT/XTR Bremsscheibe und damit weniger Schwingungsanfälligkeit ...
Es gibt eine ähnliche Scheibe von Magura. Die Ventidisc Modelle. Die gibt es auch mit 6-Loch Befestigung. Spider in rot oder schwarz. Vielleicht wäre das etwas für Dich.


Ich warte aber noch immer auf die Silpadlieferung. Kommt aber, hat er zugesichert. Hatte Internetausfall. Test verzögert sich leider ...
Wenn das klappt, dann kommt das Teil auch hinten drauf. Hinten klingelt es jetzt auch zunehmend bei mir.
Hintere Bremsleitung habe ich auch hier schon anders befestigt. Bringt aber nichts. Ich bin nämlich der Glückliche der vorn und hinten 200er Scheiben drauf hat.  
Über die Größe bin ich schon froh, aber der Nebeneffekt ...  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doreM85 (22. August 2008)

@Fabio7130

Danke für deinen Beitrag! Ja, bei mir sind Nobby-Nic drauf!
Also die kleineren Scheiben bringen es auch nicht! Schade!
Die Bremsen habe ich beide schon mal so eingestellt, wie von
dir beschrieben! Klingelt trotzdem! Aber danke für den Tipp!
Wir forschen weiter!!!
Hat jemand vielleicht schon mal die 220er Scheiben probiert?
Die sind zwar größer, aber dafür aus verschiedenen Teilen!
Sieht robuster aus!

Passen 203er Scheiben, 6 Loch überhaupt in 200er-Formula"The One"?
Sind die 3mm Unterschied nicht so störend?
Ist die Bezeichnung 200 bei Formula nur abgerundet?(Auch 203er Scheiben)
Die Ventidisc Modelle von Magura sehen wirklich sehr stabiel aus!!! 

Gruß, doreM85


----------



## RW_Eddy (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe 1 Rad mit ner oro K 24 180/180mm vorne und hinten mit RWS Schnellspanner. Die Scheiben klingeln überhaupt nicht.

Bei meiner the One fahre ich vorne 200mm mit Steckachse, hinten 180mm mit Schnellspanner. Vorne klingelt die Scheibe immer mal wieder, insbesondere auf hartem Boden und Teer. Reifen Nobby Nic 2.4. 
Liegt auf jeden Fall an der Großen Scheibe. Könnte mit vorstellen, dass es auch am Reifen liegt. Habe aber der NN 2.4 mit den K24 kombiniert.
Klingelt kein Stück.

Ich würde zunächst mal versuchen, den Bremssattel einmal schleifend links einzustellen, dann mit nem Richtwerkzeug korrigieren, dann Schleifen recht einstellen, korrigieren. Danach wie etwas weiter oben in einer anderen Nachricht beschreiben mittig zentrieren. 

Werkzeug Park Tool DT-2.

Grüsse RW_Eddy


----------



## Fabio7130 (22. August 2008)

@doreM85

Die Bezeichnung 200er bedeutet das es 203mm im Durchmesser sind.

Versuche ertsmal etwas mit rumstellen.hab es auch nicht gleich beim ersten mal hinbekommen.erlich gesagt mußte ich auch erst herum forschen und ausprobieren was dagen hilft.
Was auch noch sein kann ist das deine nabe spiel hat.oder versuche es mal mit dem reifendruck.oder dasletzte was mir einfällt(sollte aber echt jemand machen der das kann)die speichenspannung etwas erhöhen.bitte nicht selber ausprobieren wenn das noch nie gemacht hast.kann man viel kaputt machen.


----------



## MythosScott (25. August 2008)

doreM85 schrieb:


> @Fabio7130
> 
> Danke für deinen Beitrag! Ja, bei mir sind Nobby-Nic drauf!
> Also die kleineren Scheiben bringen es auch nicht! Schade!
> ...



Hi doreM85,

ich hatte auch das Problem mit der schwingenden Scheibe.
Habe mir bei Rose für 18 eine neue Shimano XT 6-Lochscheibe gekauft und das Problem ist verschwunden


----------



## Faunycle (25. August 2008)

Lt. Auskunft von Hr. Schäfer vom Formula Service Center in Rimsting wird Formula 2009 (Eurobike) stabilere Bremsscheiben anbieten.


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee einfach mal eine Bremsscheibe von Magura oder Shimano einzubauen?
> Das wäre wenigstens eine professionelle Lösung und nicht "Jugend forscht mit blanken Kinderaugen"
> Gruß
> Schappi





MythosScott schrieb:


> Hi doreM85,
> 
> ich hatte auch das Problem mit der schwingenden Scheibe.
> Habe mir bei Rose für 18 eine neue Shimano XT 6-Lochscheibe gekauft und das Problem ist verschwunden




Genau das habe ich gemeint. Endlich mal ne professionelle Lösung und kein rumgeheule!

Die Formular Scheiben scheinen eine Eigenfrequenz zu haben, die genau von der Profilklotzanzahl der Schwalbereifen (NN) angeregt wird. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straightflush (26. August 2008)

Servus,

ich hatte bis vor ein paar tagen big betties drauf --> kein klingeln
jetzt hab ich auf "intense 909" umgerüstet, und es klingelt ein bisschen (vorne). stört mich zwar nicht, aber ich bin jetzt überzeugt, daß eure Probleme aus dem Zusammenspiel Reifen/
Eigenfrequenz-Bremsscheibe resultieren. 
--> entweder andere Reifen, oder andere Scheibe


----------



## Waldsauser (26. August 2008)

MythosScott schrieb:


> Hi doreM85,
> 
> ich hatte auch das Problem mit der schwingenden Scheibe.
> Habe mir bei Rose für 18 eine neue Shimano XT 6-Lochscheibe gekauft und das Problem ist verschwunden



Welche Scheibengrösse hattest Du denn vorher und welche jetzt? 
Ich hab nämlich 200er Formula Scheiben an der The One und die Shimano XT 6-Loch Scheiben gibts doch glaub ich nur in 203. Oder macht das bissel Unterschied nix aus?


----------



## gonzo63 (28. August 2008)

@fabio

Zitat: Die Bezeichnung 200er bedeutet das es 203mm im Durchmesser sind. Zitat Ende!

Was ist das denn für eine Logik? Also, sofern ich richtig messen kann... sind meine Scheiben (Formula The One), bei den angebenen 200 mm, auch nur 200 mm im Durchmesser!
Bei dem jetzigen Abstand zum Bremssattel, würden Scheiben mit 203 mm Durchmesser gar nicht passen!

Frage: Bedeutet dann, das 220 mm Scheiben einen Durchmesser von 223 mm haben? 

... wäre die logische Schlußfolgerung... 

Würde echt Sinn machen!


----------



## Waldsauser (28. August 2008)

Aus dem Thread *Hat jemand Erfahrung/Fotos mit Silpad Bremsen Geräuschdämpfer ???*:

Also ich habe sie seit gestern am Bike. Habe sie als letzte Lösung gegen das berühmte "Klingeln" meiner ORO K24 auserkoren. Und ich muss sagen, mein erster Eindruck ist positiv. Hab zwar gestern im Regen nur kurz ne Runde ums Haus drehen können, konnte aber kein Klingeln mehr feststellen. 
Die Teile sind schwarz, und daher bei weitem nicht so hässlich wie kayn hier rummotzt.

Bikewochenende im Schwarzwald hat gezeigt: die Geräuschdämpfer sind eine eindeutige Verbesserung. Fast keine Geräusche mehr von den Scheiben. Kann ich nur empfehlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Dinger sind übrigens von iXS und es gibt sie z.B. auch hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/bremsen/ixs-silpad-fuer-bremsscheiben/16664.html?c=18
http://www.quelle.de/cgi/kooperatio...200004524574&sku=G008008027478&stat=MTL221833
http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/silpad-fuer-bremsscheiben-p-16664.html
http://www.fahrrad-versand.eu/silpad-fuer-bremsscheiben-p-16664.html

Meine kommen wahrscheinlich morgen und ich bin mal gespannt, ob meine Extrem-Klirre dann auch endlich mal die Fresse hält.


----------



## doreM85 (31. August 2008)

Also bringen die Silpads den gewünschten Erfolg? 
Ich bin drauf und drann auf 180er Magura-Ventidisc umzubauen!
Die Adapter für 180er von Formula und die Scheiben Magura-Ventidisc.
Ist die Breite der Bremsklötze(Schleifflächen auf der Scheibe) ungefähr gleich? Bei meiner Formula The One ist die Breite der Bremsfläche ca.10mm!

Gruss, DoreM85


----------



## Waldsauser (31. August 2008)

Hab die Silpads gestern druff gemacht. Das Klimpern ist nicht vollständig weg (hätte mich bei meiner Extrem-Klirre auch gewundert), aber es ist um Welten besser, also weniger. Beim Style gibts zwar ein wenig Punktabzug, aber eben nur ein weing. Wenn es dann hoffentlich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft noch stabilere Formula-Scheiben gibt, bekommt man das Dingen vielleicht sogar komplett geräuschlos. Also damit kann ich im Moment sehr gut leben und werde von Experimenten mit herstellerfremden Scheiben absehen.


----------



## trek1969 (1. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

hab mir am Freitag ne 180er XT Scheibe 6 loch vorne (K24) rangebaut.... PERFEKT..
Bin das ganze WE durch den Harz getingelt und das "klingeln ist wech...Ab und zu noch eine kleines "bimmeln" aber wirklich nicht der Rede wert.

Kann ich nur empfehlen....


----------



## doreM85 (3. September 2008)

Hallo

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Adapter für 180er Scheiben und die 180er XT-Scheiben bestellt! Die Ventidisc von Magura sind mir zum probieren zu teuer! Vielleicht später mal? Bin gespannt ob's funktioniert!

Gruß, DoreM85


----------



## doreM85 (7. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe Freitag meine 180er XT-Scheiben und die Adapter für 180er(vorher 200er) bekommen und montiert! Am Wochenende bin ich damit einige Kilometer gefahren und man glaubt es fast nicht so schön ist es, kein klingeln mehr!!! Da die XT-Scheiben etwas dünner sind, muss man ein wenig am Bremsgriff nachstellen.  Die optimale Position (Belag/Scheibe) ist mit Hilfe von Unterlegscheiben schnell erreicht!(Bei mir reichte eine je Schraube!)
Also, einfach nur !

Danke nochmal für den Tipp!!!
Gruss, DoreM85


----------



## Mr. Teflon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

möchte mich auch mal wieder wegen den Silpads melden. Habe später gemerkt das ich im "falschen" Thread gepostet habe. Hier der Link.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5148906&postcount=202

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenboard (25. September 2008)

[email protected] Da ich seit drei Tagen auch ein ES8.0 mit den beschriebenen Problemen habe möchte ich einmal sagen: So ein Forum ist SPITZE !!
Hab jetzt, aufgrund der Anzahl der Beiträge , sehr lange gelesen und bin sehr erfreut und dankbar wieviele gute Infos man hier bekommt. Ich versuche ein adäquates Member zu werden...  

Resume: Es bringt also tendenziell nichts den Sattel oder die Klötze zur Beseitigung des Klingelns einzustellen.....ich muss wohl oder übel direkt den Reifen (auf BB) oder die Scheibe (stabilere XT o.V.) montieren. 

Eine Frage: Was bringt mehr? Ich würde auf die stabilere Scheibe tippen, da ich denke das auch ein BB diverse Vibrationen erzeugt, auch wenn diese eine "andere" Frequenz mit sich bringen. Oder direkt beides?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (27. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe den Winkel geändert und die Kabelbinder damit soweit unten wie es geht angesetzt. Wurde jedoch enttäuscht. Klingelt immer noch. Es hat sich auch nichts am Ton oder im Geschwindigkeitsbereich geändert.

Ich danke für Eure zahlreichen Tipps und den anregenden Diskussionen.

Ich gebe es hiermit auf. Keine Experimente mehr. Soll es eben klingeln.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## speedbrake (28. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich gebe es hiermit auf. Keine Experimente mehr. Soll es eben klingeln.



Kommt gar nicht in Frage! 
Weiterstrampeln!!!

Ich habe den Thread mit größem Interesse gelesen und die Kreativität zur Lösungsfindung war beeindruckend! 
Scheint aber bisher nur eine reproduzierbar funktionierende Lösung zu geben: Scheibe gegen Shimano XT Modell wechseln... Dann werde ich das halt machen müssen denn mit dem Klingel-Generve werde ich mich nicht abfinden. 
Abgesehen von unerträglichen Geräuschen habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die starken Vibrationen, die sich ja auf die gesamte Gabel-Lenkeinheit übertragen, irgendwann zu Rissen, Undichtigkeiten oder Ermüdungsbrüchen führen.

Der Zustand ist inakzeptabel!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. September 2008)

Ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben:

Seit ich hinten das erste mal neue Bremsbeläge (gesinterte original) an meiner 24K habe ist es hinten mit dem geklingele vorbei.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (28. September 2008)

Hallo,

neue Scheiben und Beläge habe ich von Formula bekommen. Brachte nichts.
Du meinst mit gesinterten die halbmetallischen Beläge?
Ich kann das jedoch nach alldem nicht glauben das ein Wechsel der Beläge die Vibration abstellen soll. Die Schwingung kommt von der Bremsscheibe. Der ist es doch egal wo sie dagegen schlägt und sich dann aufschwingt das sie klirrt ohne Ende.

Die XT Scheibe ist doch nur passend bis 180mm? Ich wollte schon bei 200 bleiben. Welche Adapter nehmt Ihr eigentlich dafür? Befestigungsadapter und Centerlock > 6-Loch?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Cholfa (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

falls jemand mit dem Problem Lust und Zeit hat, kann er mal probieren unter die 6 Befestigungsschrauben Kupfer- oder Messingunterlegscheiben zu montieren. Bitte nicht zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe.
Die Unterlegscheiben sollten mindestens einen Außendurchmesser von 10mm haben.
Hinten sollte es keine Probleme beim montieren geben, vorne bitte aufpassen das die Schrauben nicht mit der Gabel kollidieren.
Und nicht das maximale Anzugsmoment überschreiten.


----------



## speedbrake (29. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die XT Scheibe ist doch nur passend bis 180mm? Ich wollte schon bei 200 bleiben. Welche Adapter nehmt Ihr eigentlich dafür? Befestigungsadapter und Centerlock > 6-Loch?



Mein XC hat vorne eine 180er Scheibe, die Geräuschentwicklung entspricht aber genau euren Beschreibungen. Selbst der Wechsel auf eine kleinere (Formula) Scheibe würde also für Dich vermutlich nichts verändern. 

Nach den Erfahrungen dieses Threads muss man vermuten, dass es nicht an Kabelbindern oder präzise ausgerichteten Belägen liegt, sondern die Scheibenkonstruktion schlicht und ergreifend Murks ist. Deshalb macht imo nur der Wechsel auf eine Scheibe eines anderen Herstellers Sinn.

Nun ist die Frage, warum Canyon nicht längst auf diese Problematik reagiert hat und heute noch Bikes mit Bremsen/Scheiben/Reifen Kombinationen ausliefert, die -vorsichtig fomuliert - in der Praxis nicht überzeugen. Wo ist eigentlich das offizielle M. Staab/Canyon Statement zu dieser Problematik?

Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass unzählige Kunden nacharbeiten und nachinvestieren, weil erkannte Probleme über Monate nicht behoben werden.


----------



## Greenboard (29. September 2008)

> Nun ist die Frage, warum Canyon nicht längst auf diese Problematik reagiert hat und heute noch Bikes mit Bremsen/Scheiben/Reifen Kombinationen ausliefert, die -vorsichtig fomuliert - in der Praxis nicht überzeugen.



Stimme ich absolut zu. Ich denke mal es ist das leidige Thema "Kundenservice". Wobei es mir echt zu blöd ist, da anzurufen (oder vorbeizufahren) um mich dann mit irgendnem Lulli da auseinandersetzen zu müssen, der mich erstens nicht für voll nimmt, und zweitens selbst bei Demonstration des Problems (was ja nicht schwer ist) mit XY Sprüchen kommt wie: Die Scheiben müssen eingefahren werden etc...
Dabei ist es egal ob derjenige das Problem kennt oder nicht. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, wie der Chef bei denen drauf ist. Mit 1 Each Adapter und 2 Each Bremsscheiben (wenn mans symetrisch haben will)eines anderen Herstellers (tendenziell ist dies ja die Lösung des Problems) wär die Sache für Canyon vom Tisch. Kosten ? Vermutlich pro Bike für Canyon 30 Euronen..... Naja.



> Deshalb macht immer nur der Wechsel auf eine Scheibe eines anderen Herstellers Sinn



Habe mir jetzt Shimano XT Scheiben bestellt und bin doch sehr zuversichtlich. Nächste Woche weiß ich mehr und lasse es wissen.


----------



## doreM85 (29. September 2008)

Hallo

Die Antworten von Canyon helfen uns natürlich nicht weiter!
z.B.:das Bike ist ein Sportgerät...blaa! Das Problem liegt aber eigendlich nicht bei Canyon, sondern bei FORMULA! Da auch kleinere Scheiben dieser Firma klingeln, liegt es an der Bauform und am Material!!! Es wird natürlich immer die Bremsleistung und die Verarbeitung bewertet und diese sind 1A! Ich habe, wie schon beschrieben(Fotos) auf XT-Scheiben umgerüstet und bin voll zufrieden!Optimal eingestellt!!! Bei extremen Schlangenlinien gibt es hinten mal kurz einen Kontakt. Nicht der Rede wert!  

MfG, DoreM85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek1969 (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

verkaufe meine "K24", heute ist meine neue elixier cr gekommen und ich hoffe, dass es dann nicht mehr "klingelt".
Ich hatte auch die 180er XT Scheibe dran, hatt mich nur kurzfristig gefreut, klingelt inzwischen auch.... hab mich aber hauptsächlich wegen der bremsleistung für die elixier entschieden...bin halt zu f... für die K24....


----------



## bliz2z (29. September 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe meine "K24", heute ist meine neue elixier cr gekommen und ich hoffe, dass es dann nicht mehr "klingelt".
> Ich hatte auch die 180er XT Scheibe dran, hatt mich nur kurzfristig gefreut, klingelt inzwischen auch.... hab mich aber hauptsächlich wegen der bremsleistung für die elixier entschieden...bin halt zu f... für die K24....



Kannst du dann kurz über die elixier cr berichten?


----------



## Limubai (29. September 2008)

also ich habe es diesbezüglich aufgegeben, Canyon ignoriert dieses Thema vollkommen und möchte von nichts wissen.

keine ansprechenden antworten, ausser dumm verkaufen ( das ist normal bei einer Scheibenbremse ) dieser Satz hat mich dazu veranlasst, mein GC 7.0 zu verkaufen und keine Produkte von Canyon zu erwerben.

2 Monate hat es mich den letzten nerv gekostet, ich konnte nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren ohne das die leute auf mich gezeigt haben und manche sogar gelächelt haben.

wieso hier manche meinen das Canyon nicht schuld ist - ist mir ein rätsel.

seit Monaten ist dieses Problem bekannt und sie verkaufen diese Produkte noch immer und ohne bedenken, das ist Kundenverarsche meiner meinung nach, noch schnell die Lager räumen und das Thema so schnell als möglich vergessen und ignorieren.

weil die meisten eh schon Monate damit verbracht haben eine lösung zu finden und viele auch noch glauben das dies normal ist.

die grösste Hirnwäsche aller Zeiten, es ist normal das eine Scheibenbremse anfängt zu klingeln und das dermassen laut das sich alle umdrehen.

Formula hat ja eingentlich schon zugegeben das sie sich mit ihren Prudukten nicht grad übertroffen haben.
zitat " für 2009 bauen wir stabilere Scheiben "

ich mein ist doch OK, ein Produkt ist nicht so geworden wie geplant, kann passieren, passiert überall.
aber das Canyon dies immer noch einbaut und nichts zu diesem Thema sagen will ist eine absolute Frechheit.

ich weis das es hier viele Canyon fans gibt aber das muss man einfach nur akzeptieren das keine firma sich sowas erlauben sollte...


das beste zum schluss, 
die Cube händler spielen das spiel mit, bei denen hört man auch nur das dies normal ist bei scheiben bremsen, warum XT oder Magura nicht klingelt und nur die formula erklären sie dann nicht.

sorry musste mich mal ein wenig auslassen.
noch einen schönen tag an alle hier.....


----------



## speedbrake (29. September 2008)

Greenboard schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt Shimano XT Scheiben bestellt und bin doch sehr zuversichtlich. Nächste Woche weiß ich mehr und lasse es wissen.



Okidoki - ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen!!!
Ich drück` Dir die Daumen dass das Problem damit gelöst ist ...


----------



## nudel (29. September 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ich mein ist doch OK, ein Produkt ist nicht so geworden wie geplant, kann passieren, passiert überall.
> aber das Canyon dies immer noch einbaut und nichts zu diesem Thema sagen will ist eine absolute Frechheit.


Was soll Canyon denn machen?
Sie haben soundsoviele Bremsen bestellt und müssen sie auch abnehmen.
Die einfach wegschmeissen und andere kaufen geht ja auch nicht...sollte einleuchten. Wär "etwas" teuer.
Und Canyon ist nun wirklich nicht Schuld wenn die Zuliefererteile nich in Ordnung sind. Man kann nicht sagen "Canyon ist ********, meine Bremse klingelt." Das ist eindeutig eine Fehlkonstuktion von Formula.
Es bleibt wohl nur zu hoffen dass die Scheiben nächstes Jahr wirklich besser sind und Formula betroffenen Kunden eine der dann hoffentlich stabilerern Scheiben schickt.
Sonst müsst ihr sie halt kaufen.


----------



## Limubai (30. September 2008)

naja auch ein argument....

zwar ein schlechtes aber eins....

canyon verkauft das fertige produkt, nicht formula....
ich kann verstehen das canyon freunde es nicht akzeptieren können aber das verhalten von canyon bezüglich dieses themas ist einfach schlecht, alleine das keiner hier stellung bezieht gibt einem recht....


nacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek1969 (30. September 2008)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Kannst du dann kurz über die elixier cr berichten?



das mach ich...


----------



## speedbrake (30. September 2008)

nudel schrieb:


> Was soll Canyon denn machen?
> Sie haben soundsoviele Bremsen bestellt und müssen sie auch abnehmen.
> Die einfach wegschmeissen und andere kaufen geht ja auch nicht...sollte einleuchten.



Nee, nee, so einfach ist das nicht!!!
Canyon hat Zulieferer und Komponenten ausgewählt und trägt dafür das unternehmerische Risiko. Dieses Risiko kann keinesfalls auf den Endkunden abgewälzt werden (tut uns leid dass wir Murks eingekauft haben - sie müssen nun eben ein mangelhaftes Produkt ertragen...) 

Ich übertrage das mal auf zwei andere Beispiele um die Absurdität herauszuarbeiten:
1. Bäcker: Tut mir leid dass die Brötchen verdorben sind aber das liegt am Mehl...
2. VW: Tut uns ehrlich leid dass ihr Motor kaputt ist aber Motoren werden bei Skoda gefertigt... da können wir auch nichts machen...

Deutsch, deutlich und in Druckschrift: Canyon und nur Canyon ist für die Qualität seiner Produkte verantwortlich. Im Innenverhältnis mit seinen Zuliefern kann Canyon seinerseits auf die Einhaltung von Qualitätsmasstäben bestehen und ggf. Ausgleich verlangen.

Warum also ein Unternehmen so bereitwillig aus seiner rechtlichen und letztlich auch moralischen Verantwortung entlassen?


----------



## Mudwild (30. September 2008)

speedbrake schrieb:


> Nee, nee, so einfach ist das nicht!!!
> Canyon hat Zulieferer und Komponenten ausgewählt und trägt dafür das unternehmerische Risiko. Dieses Risiko kann keinesfalls auf den Endkunden abgewälzt werden (tut uns leid dass wir Murks eingekauft haben - sie müssen nun eben ein mangelhaftes Produkt ertragen...)
> 
> Ich übertrage das mal auf zwei andere Beispiele um die Absurdität herauszuarbeiten:
> ...




Die o.g. Beispiele sind Quatsch! Die Bremsen sind ja nicht kaputt, sie machen lediglich Geräusche!!!!!! (meine übrigens auch) Die Bremsleistung ist super.
Und von was für einer MORALISCHEN Verantwortung sprichst Du? 

Es bleibt dabei:
Ursache ist der Scheibendurchmesser und die mangelde Stabilität. Dafür ist Formula verantwortlich!!!!


----------



## speedbrake (30. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei:
> Ursache ist der Scheibendurchmesser und die mangelde Stabilität. Dafür ist Formula verantwortlich!!!!



Ach ja?
Wer hat den Zulieferer und das Produkt ausgewählt sowie den Scheibendurchmesser festgelegt? 
Canyon oder Formula?

Wer hat den Prototyp des Rades getestet? (Hoffentlich...)
Canyon oder Formula?

Wer haftet im Sinne des Produkthaftungsgesetzes?
Canyon oder Formula?

Wer ist Vertragspartner des Endkunden?
Canyon oder Formula?

Eine moralische Verantwortung kann sich zum Beispiel durch einen einseitigen Vertrauensvorschuss ergeben. Es gibt weitere Möglichkeiten, denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## Mudwild (30. September 2008)

Wer hat die Scheibe entwickelt und gebaut?
Canyon oder Formula?

Und das mit der Moral lassen wir mal lieber. Das führt zu nichts.


----------



## Mudwild (30. September 2008)

speedbrake schrieb:


> Wer haftet im Sinne des Produkthaftungsgesetzes?
> Canyon oder Formula?



Das Produkthaftungsgesetz hat mit dem Problem, um das es in diesem thread geht nicht das Geringste zu tun.

Weil:
Die Bremse bremst. Sie macht lediglich manchmal Geräusche.
Somit geht es nicht darum, das diesem Produkt eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft fehlt oder gar Jemand oder Etwas dadurch zu Schaden gekommen ist.
Es geht lediglich um eine unschöne Geräuschkulisse.

Also: kauft Euch Rücktrittbremsen


----------



## Limubai (30. September 2008)

Mudwild

das ist mit abstand das dümmste was ich hier im forum je gelesen habe

ich bin mir auch sicher das wenn du anderer meinung wärst du es nicht zugeben würdest, du würdest die Marke die du fährst jederzeit verteidigen.

leute wie du sind schuld das firmen wie canyon sich das erlauben können.

eins nur, formula war blöd genug schrott zu produzieren, egal wie gut die bremse bremst, das ist nicht das einzige was sie tun muss, sie muss stabil sein, sie muss zuverlässig sein und sie sollte den heutigen ansprüchen genügen.

das tut sie nicht, die vibriert und macht klapper geräusche
und das ist schlecht für eine firma,

aber noch armseliger finde ich ja das eine firma wie canyon es bis heute nicht zugegeben hat das die bremse den ansprüchen nicht genügt..

wer verdammt kauft sich für tausende euro ein rad und schämt sich bei jeder fahrt das grad dieses super teure bike anfängt geräusche zu machen als ob es gleich auseinander fliegen wird, 
ja ehrlich so schlimm war es bei mir......

wenn du damit leben willst dann tu es - ist ja dein problem.

ich kauf mir auch kein auto und leb damit wenn die boxen suren.
ich kauf mir keinen fernseher und leb damit wenn dieser aussetzer hat beim ton ( du würdest wahrscheinlich damit argumentieren das ein fernseher nur das bild zeigen muss, der boxenhersteller hat ében ******** gebaut....


ich warte immer noch das jemand von Canyon dazu stellung nimmt.
bitte keine canoyn fanatiker - cayon sollte dazu stellung nehmen.....


----------



## Mudwild (30. September 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> Mudwild
> 
> das ist mit abstand das dümmste was ich hier im forum je gelesen habe
> 
> ...



Hallo lieber Limubai!
Werde mal konkret. Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach das Dümmste, was Du hier je im Forum gelesen hast?? 

Mal abgesehen davon, das Du hier negativ persönlich wirst, unhaltbare Theorien entwickelst, was meine Solidarität gegenüber der Firma Canyon angeht sind auch Deine Beispiele  (Auto, Fernseher) Unsinn!!

Aber,
reg´ Dich ruhig weiter auf.
Ich werde versuchen diesen Thread hier weiterhin nur als Zuschauer zu beobachten, da es ja einige nicht verknusen können, wenn man nicht auf den Jammerzug mit aufspringt


----------



## Grandmen (30. September 2008)

Kleiner Tipp: wenn es die Narbe hergibt, XTR oder neue XT Scheiben. Super Optik am Bike. Und Ruhe
Kost zwar, aber die Optik...


----------



## t3_chris (30. September 2008)

Grandmen schrieb:


> XTR oder neue XT Scheiben



Hast du nen Link? Hab nämlich mehrere gefunden... (die meisten davon als Centerlock Variante)

danke!

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (1. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal bei HIBIKE. Gibt dort fast alle Größen auch als 6-Loch. (XT)


----------



## trek1969 (1. Oktober 2008)

ist ja echt cool hier...warum seid ihr nicht alle (jedenfalls die meisten von euch) ins management in großen konzernen gegangen, rechtsanwälte geworden, oder zumindest in einer unternehmensberatung tätig. wenn ich das alles hier so lese, dann können ja die meisten alles besser...ist wie beim fussball, es sitzen immer 30.000 bundestrainer im stadion...
na klar sind "klingelnde" bremsen nervig und ja manchmal auch peinlich.... nur deswegen das ganze canyon konzept in frage stellen?...beleidigend werden?...tztztz...


----------



## doreM85 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte nur mal daran erinnern, dass wir uns hier gegenseitig helfen wollen! Das es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt ist klar, aber manche Beiträge...!  Einfach locker bleiben!!!
Ob nun Canyon oder Formula an dem Problem Schuld ist soll jeder für sich entscheiden! Ich habe für mich eine Lösung(XT-Scheiben) gefunden und gut ist!

MfG, DoreM85


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Oktober 2008)

> Weil:
> Die Bremse bremst. Sie macht lediglich manchmal Geräusche.
> Somit geht es nicht darum, das diesem Produkt eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft fehlt oder gar Jemand oder Etwas dadurch zu Schaden gekommen ist.
> Es geht lediglich um eine unschöne Geräuschkulisse.



Genau so ist es 

Habe meine 200er durch eine 180er Formula getauscht, weil mir die 200er in sachen Bremsleistung zu heftig war. Die Geräusche sind geblieben, damit kann man Leben oder auch nicht!

Für mich ist die Formula ONE eine der besten Scheibenbremsen, die ich je auf einem Mountainbike gefahren bin.

Gruß
stonelebs12 und viel Sapß beim schrauben


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2008)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es
> 
> Habe meine 200er durch eine 180er Formula getauscht, weil mir die 200er in sachen Bremsleistung zu heftig war.



Grobmotoriker oder was?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Oktober 2008)

> schappi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Grobmotoriker oder was?



nein, aber mit meinen 75Kg inkl. Rucksack bin ich dafür zu leicht, mir ist jedesmal beim Trailsurfen passiert, daß das Hinterrad das Vorderrad überholen wollte. 

Gruß
stonelebs12
P.S Verkaufe meine 200er Formula Bremsscheibe 
XT Schaltwerk Schadow 08 + XT Schaltgriffe 08 alles nur 300Km gefahren.
Preise unter PN


----------



## gonzo63 (2. Oktober 2008)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> nein, aber mit meinen 75Kg inkl. Rucksack bin ich dafür zu leicht, mir ist jedesmal beim Trailsurfen passiert, daß das Hinterrad das Vorderrad überholen wollte.
> 
> Gruß
> stonelebs12
> ...



.. wiege knappe 67 kg, fahrfertig. Hab auch die 200er Scheiben drauf, Bremsen einfach genial... super Druckpunkt und bestens dosierbar! Ist wohl ne Sache der Einstellung und des Gefühl´s!

..Bremse, Scheibengröße... optimal


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auf den TFR auch eine 203er Code drauf. Mit der Bremse muss man sich das Einfingerbermsen angewöhnen!

Wenn ich jetzt mal ein anderes Bike mit Bspw. einer Avid Juicy 180/ 160 fahre  habe ich das Gefühl überhapt keine Bremswirkung zu haben, (das geht aber allen anderen auch so die eine Code haben)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Oktober 2008)

> schappi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe auf den TFR auch eine 203er Code drauf. Mit der Bremse muss man sich das Einfingerbermsen angewöhnen!
> ...



Tja,
bei meinem Canyon Nerve ES9, habe ich die AVID Juicy7 vorne 180mm und hinten 160mm.  So ist das Leben.  Deswegen habe ich beim Torque hinten auf 180mm umgerüstet.

Grüße
stonelebs12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hatte zwar "nur" die Avid Code 5, allerdings war die Bremsleistung trotz 203er Scheibe und akribischem Entlüften absolut enttäuschend und schwammig. Da konnte sie nicht annähernd an die Formula Oro mit 203er Scheibe heranreichen. Allerdings musste auch die Oro zwischenzeitlich dran glauben, weil die Bremsleistung nicht die permanent unerträgliche Geräuschkulisse kompensieren konnte.
Bin jetzt endlich wieder (wie schon an meinen früheren Bikes) bei Magura gelandet. Nie wieder Experimente sag ich da nur.
Gruß Giovanni1


----------



## Grandmen (2. Oktober 2008)

mann mag es glauben oder nicht,
manches mal kann etwas Bremsenreiniger vom Mopped entliehen was die Bremsleistung betrifft
Wunder bewirken

Gruß Grandmen


----------



## trek1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

so, meine neue elixir cr 203/185 ist dran... und hab mich beim einbremsen auch gleich aufs m... gelegt  MEGA leistung...
das beste ist kein klingeln mehr, überhaupt gar nicht (bis jetzt)....


----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ist der Luftspalt zwischen den Belägen und der Scheibe deutlich geringer bei der Elxir im Vergleich zur Formula?

Ich frage, weil ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe, dass der Luftspalt bei seiner alten Marta absolut gering ist im Vergleich zu meiner K24.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## trek1969 (7. Oktober 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist der Luftspalt zwischen den Belägen und der Scheibe deutlich geringer bei der Elxir im Vergleich zur Formula?
> 
> ...



hi,
ich würd sagen ja,der luftspalt ist sehr gering, trotzdem klingelt sie nicht


----------



## lanman75 (7. Oktober 2008)

vieleicht gerade deswegen....

Mit weniger Spalt kommt die Scheibe nicht so ins Schwingen!

So hat mir das mal ein KFZ Meister erlärt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raabi (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin vom Gewicht mit 105kg ähnlich schwer. In 2005 hatte ich mir ein Bike aufgebaut mit der Formula Oro. Die Scheiben waren v und h 20er Scheiben. Sie haben mächtig geklingelt. Mit Einstellung hat man das nicht wegbekommen. Da ich etwas hartnäckiger bin was Lösungen angeht habe ich die Faktoren analysiert die zu Schwingungen führen. Nach einem Reifentausch von Maxxis auf Schwalbe war das permanente Klingeln deutlich zurück gegangen. Danach habe ich noch Bremsscheiben von S XT und Magura eingebaut... e voila  das Klingeln war weg. Ich würde Dir empfehlen andere Scheiben zu verbauen die nicht so auf Leichtbau getrimmt sind wie die von Formula. Du wirst glücklicher sein. 

Bei Deinem Gewicht würde ich von der Größe nicht abweichen. Ohne Stopperleistung haste sonst ein Problem. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen. 

Gruß

Raabi


----------



## Grandmen (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein reden,nicht lange ärgern.Scheibe wechseln....
_Oder nur noch Reifen ohne Profil auf Moos_ ;-)


Gruß Grandmen


----------



## Timsen86 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch ne Formula The One....gleicher Stress, selbes Problem....
Ich bin dem ganzen Herr geworden indem ich die Beläge getauscht habe und Kool Stop drauf gepackt habe...Was für ein wohltuhendes Geräusch mal einfach nichts zu hören 

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## Limubai (14. Oktober 2008)

ärgern kann man sich nur das canyon nix zu diesem thema sagt.
ein witz dieses unternehmen, die welche noch ein 2008 modell kaufen werden auch diese probleme haben und werden sich auch dumm ärgern bis sie sich im internet umschauen und im forum draufkommen das dies ein bekanntes problem ist sie sich nur helfen können wenn die scheiben getauscht werden, manchmal sogar die komplette bremse...

ich habe mein rad verkauft und habe nun 2 freunde die es kaum aushalten mit den Formula bremsen , habe ihnen dieses forum gezeigt und nun sind sie bereit die scheiben zu wechseln.

aber ich finde es immer noch amüsant das Canyon zu diesem thema nix sagt und die scheiben immer noch verbaut.......

ich glaub ich mach mal ein neues thema im forum auf.....
canyon und formula bremsen.....



grüsse....


----------



## Ghoosa (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hab gestern mal den Druck in den Reifen auf gut 3 bar (ca. 3 - 3,5) gebracht und das Klingeln ist weg. Fährt sich zwar recht hart, weniger kompfortabel, aber es ist Stille in der Scheibe.
Hätte ja eher mit dem Gegenteil gerechnet, wenn man den Druck erhöht.

Wenn ich am WE mal Zeit hab, werd ich mal schauen, obs da nen Grenzwert bei meinem FR 7 2008 gibt.


Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## bike-Peter (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte mit meinem Nerve ES 8.0 bisher das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir Magura Ventidisc Scheiben (203mm) einbauen lassen und zusätzlich noch bei den Belägen auf Coolstop gewechselt. Kein Klingeln und Scheppern mehr! Jetzt ist Ruhe im Wald.
Bin jetzt ca. 100 km auf verschiedenen Strecken gefahren. Alles ruhig!

mfg


----------



## tzu25 (25. Januar 2009)

trek1969 schrieb:


> so, meine neue elixir cr 203/185 ist dran... und hab mich beim einbremsen auch gleich aufs m... gelegt  MEGA leistung...
> das beste ist kein klingeln mehr, überhaupt gar nicht (bis jetzt)....



Hallo,

ich überlege gerade auch auf die elixir umzurüsten. Welche Erfahrungen hast du bereits gemacht?

Grüße,
Alex​


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

da ja viele noch am überlegen sind die Bremse umzubauen, geb ich mal meine Erfahrungen weiter. Da mich ja das Vibrieren nicht störte und ich die Bremsbeläge letzte Woche gegen neue von Kool Stop ersetzt habe, ist mir beim Fahren gar nicht aufgefallen, daß das Vibrieren nicht mehr da ist.......... einfach weg, verschwunden, einfach so............  

Also, vielleicht konnte ich dem einen oder anderen damit helfen, ansonsten viel Spaß beim schrauben 

Grüße
stonelebs12


----------



## Jan K (27. Januar 2009)

hallo.

ich hab mir ein canyon torque es8 bestellt, hat ja auch die formula the one drauf. da  hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte mir auch die kool stop bremsbeläge bestellen.....sind locker noch vor meinem rad da 

weiß irgendjemand etwas bezüglich bremsleistung ? unterschiede ?



greetz

jan


----------



## oo7 (28. Januar 2009)

Jan K schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> ich hab mir ein canyon torque es8 bestellt, hat ja auch die formula the one drauf. da  hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte mir auch die kool stop bremsbeläge bestellen.....sind locker noch vor meinem rad da
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich bin jetzt eine Saison die standard beläge von formula gefahren und bin mit denen mehr als zufrieden.
Viele Touren und mehrere Bikeparkbesuche, auch bei starker Hitze sehr gute Bremsperformance und ich kann die Beläge wie es aussieht sogar noch eine Saison fahren.

P.s.: Das klingeln bekommst Du mit anderen Belägen auch nicht weg, da hilft nur Reifenwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldsauser (6. April 2009)

Faunycle schrieb:


> Lt. Auskunft von Hr. Schäfer vom Formula Service Center in Rimsting wird Formula 2009 (Eurobike) stabilere Bremsscheiben anbieten.


Gibt es die eigentlich mittlerweile?


----------



## Waldsauser (6. April 2009)

bike-Peter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte mit meinem Nerve ES 8.0 bisher das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir Magura Ventidisc Scheiben (203mm) einbauen lassen und zusätzlich noch bei den Belägen auf Coolstop gewechselt. Kein Klingeln und Scheppern mehr! Jetzt ist Ruhe im Wald.
> Bin jetzt ca. 100 km auf verschiedenen Strecken gefahren. Alles ruhig!
> ...



Hattest Du vorher 200er Scheiben drin?


----------



## Waldsauser (6. April 2009)

uzza schrieb:


> Ich beobachte schon länger diesen Tread, weil ich auch nach Lösungen gesucht habe bzgl  meiner Problematik The One und Bremsscheibe. Daher habe ich für mich die Lösung gefunden vor ca. 5 Monate statt The One Scheiben die XTR-2008 zu nehmen. Habe auch bereits mehrere Tausend km gefahren und sogar vor kurzem ein Alpencross hinter mir. Die Bremskraft usw. ist Top! Das Klirren ist weg.



Welche Scheibengrösse?


----------



## Waldsauser (6. April 2009)

Und noch ne Fräge:
Hat schon mal jemand die Tr!ckstuff-Scheiben an der The One probiert?


----------



## werwurm (30. April 2009)

ich habe grad meine the one von vorne rein mit avid adaptern und g2 scheiben montiert... scheint zu passen. meint ihr es spricht irgendwas dagegen? ... außer den schwachsinnigen garantibedienungen natürlich....


----------



## Lucky1905 (30. April 2009)

Ähmm ... Hoffe ich bin hier richtig....

Habe dn ganzen Thread jetzt lesen und muss sagen "Hut ab!!" .. hier waren Leute mit vielen vielen Ideen am Werk!

Jetzt meine Frage .... Habe das "Singen" auch ... habe die Formula Oro K18---
180 vorne und 160 hinten ... aber es singt nur die vorne !!! Wäre hier die Möglichkeit mit dem Wechsel auf shimano XT auch möglich, also dann ne 180er
die hier  http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=32617821e4956b289a617091c7afe5a6

... oder passt das nicht ... 

würde mich über ne Antwort freuen 

mfg Lucky1905


----------



## werwurm (30. April 2009)

dann aber auch den adapter... es sei denn die sind gleich

und übrigens ... es wird auch singen ..... ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine bremse die vollkommen leise war


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Mai 2009)

> Jan K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hallo.
> ...



Habe nach den Originalen Bremsbelägen auf KoolStop gewechselt, kein Singen Scheppern etc.  Von der Bremsperformance absolut


----------



## Waldsauser (1. Mai 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Die Abwrackprämie, ist ökologisch gesehen, der größte Wahnsinn/Unsinn, den sich eine Bundesregierung je erlaubt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (1. Mai 2009)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> Ähmm ... Hoffe ich bin hier richtig....
> 
> Habe dn ganzen Thread jetzt lesen und muss sagen "Hut ab!!" .. hier waren Leute mit vielen vielen Ideen am Werk!
> 
> ...




huhu lucky1905,

die shimano bremsscheibe hat ne centerlock aufnahme, dürfte eigentlich nicht passen, da oro-scheiben mit ner 6-loch-befestigung versehen sind.
und die reibfläche der shimano-scheiben ist auch geringer, so dass dann leicht auf den bremsstegen gebremst wird


----------



## Lucky1905 (4. Mai 2009)

Yop Danke ... werde lieber die Finger davon lassen!!!

Habe es jetzt mit ein paar verschiedenen Einstellungen am Schnellspanner so hinbekommen,d ass es wirklcih nur in einem gewissen Geschwindigkeitsbereich singt ... das ist akzeptabel!!

grüße


----------



## uzza (4. Mai 2009)

Waldsauser schrieb:


> Welche Scheibengrösse?



vorne 210 und hinten 180


----------



## Hotdoc66 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

will Euch nicht demoralisieren aber selbst Canyon weiß offensichtlich nicht, wie dieses Problem in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Sie haben bei meinem Lux den Hinterbau mit Carbonschaum ausgeschäumt-das hat gerademal gar nichts gebracht-jetzt wollen sie den Hinterbau kpl. tauschen. Da es bei untersch. Modellen auftritt aber immer mit Formula (Oro,K64, R1) Bremsen, glaube ich mittlerweile an einen Fehler der Bremsen.


----------



## pedale3 (18. Juni 2009)

...inzwischen meinee ich die Bremsscheiben der Formula sind einfach viel zu dünn. Guck Dir die flatter Teile an, ist doch keine Wunder das die vibrieren.

Bei Gelegenheit versuch ich mal an ne Magura Ventidisk oder so. Bis dahin ignoriere ich den Krach halt.

/Pedale


----------



## l312 (22. Juni 2009)

oo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin jetzt eine Saison die standard beläge von formula gefahren und bin mit denen mehr als zufrieden.
> Viele Touren und mehrere Bikeparkbesuche, auch bei starker Hitze sehr gute Bremsperformance und ich kann die Beläge wie es aussieht sogar noch eine Saison fahren.
> ...


 
Ja welche Reifen werden hier empfohlen?? Habe momentan die Conti Mountain King drauf. Wenn auf ein Reifen mit weniger Profil gewechselt wird, nehem sicherlich die Vibrationen ab. Jedoch der Grip im Gelände natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (22. Juni 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand die Formula gegen eine Magura getauscht? Würd mich mal interessieren, da ich diesen Schritt evtl in Erwägung ziehe...


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

Hab auch extreme Vibrationen, Torque ES 8 2009, Canyon meinte ich solls einschickn....
Gibts noch mehr die des selbe Problem beim 09er Modell haben?


----------



## verzascat (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, auch beim Nerve AM 8 Modell 2009 mit Formula One 200/180 heftiges Klingeln der hinteren Bremse. Vor allem bei Strassenfahrt und über 30 km/h. Nervt ziemlich. Ich fahre aber glücklicherweise nicht viel Strasse. 

Mit ist es rätselhaft warum Canyon an einem ansonsten Superklassebike die Formula Bremsen verbaut. Nicht nur das Klingeln nervt, auch der Druckpunkt der Bremse ist im Vergleich zu z.b. Avid ein Witz.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Juni 2009)

ich denke das ist geschmackssache. ich finde den druckpunkt meiner mega k optimal. der meiner k24 könnte etwas weiter weg vom lenker sein. der der the one meines bruders ist knüppelhart und fast direkt am anfang des hebelwegs.


----------



## 9mmBong (24. Juni 2009)

Jo bei mir vibrierts vorne und hinten und die Druckpunkte sind ziemlich nah am Lenker


----------



## Limubai (24. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Jo bei mir vibrierts vorne und hinten und die Druckpunkte sind ziemlich nah am Lenker




ich werde es nie verstehn warum die Formula Bremsen immer noch verbaut werden bei Canyon...  die meistern hier gehen kompromisse ein mit klingeln und vibrieren, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe..


----------



## Waldsauser (28. Juni 2009)

uzza schrieb:


> vorne 210 und hinten 180



6-Loch? Wo gekäuft?


----------



## Jobi (1. Juli 2009)

Meine vordere Scheibe beim 09er ES 8.0 klingelt zwar auch, aber nur auf Asphalt, was vielleicht bedeutet dass das gute Stück einfach nur in den Wald will! Denn tu ich dem Bike doch den Gefallen,und schon hat sich's ausgeklingelt!
Ergo, ab jetzt nur noch durch die Botanik jagen und asphaltierte Strassen meiden!


----------



## rotxab (3. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade ein neues AM 8.0 mit Formula "The One" ausgepackt und sogleich extremes klingeln vorne und leichtes hinten. Richtig schön laut und metallisch.

Ich geh mal einbremsen aber hört sich mal nicht an als würde das besser werden.

gibts überhaupt irgendeine abhilfe dagegen?

lg Reini


----------



## verzascat (3. Juli 2009)

Das Klingeln wurde bei meinem AM nach Einbremsen und einigen Kilometern (ca. 100) erheblich besser, also weniger.

Gruss

verzascat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (3. Juli 2009)

rotxab schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein neues AM 8.0 mit Formula "The One" ausgepackt und sogleich extremes klingeln vorne und leichtes hinten. Richtig schön laut und metallisch.
> 
> Ich geh mal einbremsen aber hört sich mal nicht an als würde das besser werden.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch, war nach em einbremsen au nich besser.


----------



## Peter K (4. Juli 2009)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Folgende Antwort habe ich dazu vom Canyon Support bekommen:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> ...



Meine Formula K24 klingelt seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Justieren des Bremssattels bis zu Exzess brachte nichts. Ein Anruf bei Formula genausowenig.
Aussage vom Techniker: 200er Scheiben klingeln einfach und ich solle doch andere Reifen montieren oder nur im Dreck fahren, damit keine Resonanzschwingungen entstehen können.... Auf meine Frage, ob die Scheiben nicht vielleicht ewas zu dünn wären und es dadurch zu klingeln anfängt und ob es bei Formula eine Alternative geben würde bekam ich sinngemäss zur Antwort: Friss oder stirb, ist uns doch egal welche Probleme der Kunde mit den Geräuschen hat.


----------



## Timsen86 (4. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch schon die Formula K18 gefahren. Meine klingelte auch, mal mehr mal weniger. Justieren brachte ein wenig, einbremsen auch. Doch ganz konnte man das "klingeln" nicht beseitigen. 
Fahre jetzt eine Avid Elixier, und muss sagen, dass diese zwar auch klingelt aber NUR bei extremer Seitenlage (Kurve). Ansonsten kann ich kein´"klingeln" feststellen. 
Die Scheibe der Avid ist aber auch viel dicker, weshalb ich die These nur unterstützen kann, dass es an der Scheibendicke liegen kann. 
Bedeutet, alte Bremse ab, neue Bremse kaufen und montieren


----------



## t3_chris (4. Juli 2009)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es mit dem Klingeln bei aktuellen Shimano XT Discs aussieht (z.B. V 200/H 180)?


----------



## Limubai (4. Juli 2009)

ich fahre die XT auf meinem Merida und habe weder ein klingeln ( wie bei meinem alten GC 7.0 ) oder schleifen..

die bremse ist einfach ein traum...

möchte und werde mir ein zweites bike zulegen aber eines ist sicher, kein bike mit formula bremsen.. dieses thema ist schon 2 jahre alt und es interressiert niemanden...

ich kann mich errinnern das die hölle los war hier im forum bezüglich dieses themas und Canyon (Staab) hilfe versprochen hatte...
echt schade das formula immer noch auf den Canyons verbaut werden..
eine der wirklich wenigen schwachstellen bei Canyon
naja eigentlich nur 2 ( Service  und Formula Bremsen )
nur meine meinung.....


----------



## Hotdoc66 (5. Juli 2009)

allo,
hier die Lösung: habe mein Lux mit neuen (verstärkten) Sitzstreben nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit bei canyon abgeholt und die Vibrationen sind weg-es lag also eine Hinterbau Fehlkonstruktion vor, lag nicht an der Formula Bremse.
Da Canyon nach info eines Monteurs z.Zt. mit 4000 Rädern in Rückstand liegt, werden Garantie Reparaturen wohl erst nach Drohung mit Anwalt erledigt. Wichtig: Ihr müßt schriftlich eine Frist setzen (ca 4 Wochen) damit Ihr den Kauf danach wandeln könnt.Wenn Ihr das nicht macht lassensie euch am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern (bei mir ohne Anwalt Wartezeit bis Anfang August, mit Fristsetzung Anfang Juli.


----------



## Peter K (5. Juli 2009)

Hotdoc66 schrieb:


> allo,
> hier die Lösung: habe mein Lux mit neuen (verstärkten) Sitzstreben nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit bei canyon abgeholt und die Vibrationen sind weg-es lag also eine Hinterbau Fehlkonstruktion vor, lag nicht an der Formula Bremse.
> Da Canyon nach info eines Monteurs z.Zt. mit 4000 Rädern in Rückstand liegt, werden Garantie Reparaturen wohl erst nach Drohung mit Anwalt erledigt. Wichtig: Ihr müßt schriftlich eine Frist setzen (ca 4 Wochen) damit Ihr den Kauf danach wandeln könnt.Wenn Ihr das nicht macht lassensie euch am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern (bei mir ohne Anwalt Wartezeit bis Anfang August, mit Fristsetzung Anfang Juli.



Gehört nicht hierhin.


----------



## raddüdel (11. Juli 2009)

Bei meinen Torque ES 9 klingelte auch die Formula "The One".Habe jetzt  die Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 und Nobby Nic 2,4 gegen Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4 getauscht und seidem ist das klingeln weg.


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2009)

Das Teil hier hilft auch gegen Klingeln und andere Geräusche.
Ist ein Schwingungsdämpfer für Scheiben:#
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/scheibenbremsen-zubehoer/ixs-silpad-fuer-bremsscheiben/16664.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedi285 (18. Juli 2009)

Kann nur sagen "The One" sind top! Ab und zu klingeln sie auf Asphalt, aber wer fährt auf Asphalt?


----------



## Greenboard (23. Juli 2009)

> Bei meinen Torque ES 9 klingelte auch die Formula "The One".Habe jetzt die Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 und Nobby Nic 2,4 gegen Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4 getauscht und seidem ist das klingeln weg.



Welche Karkasse....oder ist es egal?Normal o. UST o. Gooey??

Mein klingeln reduzierte sich nach 200km deutlich, aber wenn man mal auf Asphalt fährt "Sorry", dann klingelts schon nicht schlecht. Wollte demnächst eh mal nen Reifen ausprobieren.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (23. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Teil hier hilft auch gegen Klingeln und andere Geräusche.
> Ist ein Schwingungsdämpfer für Scheiben:#
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/scheibenbremsen-zubehoer/ixs-silpad-fuer-bremsscheiben/16664.html



Hallo,

das Ding - Silpad - ist totaler Schwachhsinn hoch 3!!!
Das habe ich selbst ausprobiert.


----------



## MT3ike (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt seit 1 Monat auch das ES8.0 und muss leider sagen dass die formula bremsen (nur vorne) vibrieren. Das war aber schon von anfang an da. :-(
Stören tut es mich nicht sehr, aber eine leise bremse hätte ich schon lieber. 
Ich denke auch dass das mit den dünnen scheiben zu tun hat! Schade.....denn sonst bin ich von der Bremsleistung sehr beeindruckt! 
Geklingelt hat es bis jetzt noch nie, auch bei xtremen kurven auch asphalt!


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

Der NN regt die Eigenfrequenz der Scheibe an. Was hilft ist auf BB umsteigen!


----------



## MT3ike (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der NN regt die Eigenfrequenz der Scheibe an. Was hilft ist auf BB umsteigen!



kannst du mir auch sagen was du mit NN ,bzw BB meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2009)

NN: Nobby Nic
BB: Big Betty
Kannst auch die MM´s nehmen, die sind so laut, dann hörst du die Bremse eh nicht mehr... 
P.S.  MM: Muddy Mary


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

Die BB sind für das steinige Gelände in Tirol sowieso besser geeignet wg Pannensicherheit und super Gripp auf hartem Untergrund
aber dann solltest du dir auch noch 661 und FF zulegen wenn du dann das Bike mit den reifen artgerecht bewegen willst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...aber dann solltest du dir auch noch 661 und FF zulegen wenn du dann das Bike mit den reifen artgerecht bewegen willst.


----------



## MT3ike (24. Juli 2009)

Ach die Reifen sind gemeint......Sorry bin mal wieder auf der Leitung gesessen.(ist nicht ganz unüblich am Freitag nachmittag  )

Vorne habe ich noch die werkseitigen Fat Albert drauf, aber die werden as bald as möglich gewechselt, da ich den geilsten Teil der Trail letztes Wochenende laufen konnte, da ich ein Durchschlag hatte.


----------



## derklare (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Leuts!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner anderen Problemlösung über das Thema hier gestolpert:

Ich kann es auch nur bestätigen: Aufgrund des großen Durchmessers und der dünnen Scheiben kann es schon mal zu dem "Klingeln" kommen, wer das mit der dünnen Scheibe doof findet, dem sei gesagt, weniger Metall kühlt schneller ab  !

Und wem das auf der Straße peinlich ist, wenn er an Passanten vorbei fährt: Was zum Geier macht ihr auf der Straße 
Nein, mal im ernst, wenn ihr die Bremsen durch die Gegend bewegt, sind sie doch eh an nem geilen Bike drann, dann glotzen die Leute doch eh und vergessen da mal hinzuhören....und ihr seid zu langsam!!! Bei mir klingeln die Teile zwischen 17 und 20 Km/h, sonst ist da ruhe im Karton...da hilft auch einfahren nichts, ich hab meine Canyon Schleuder jetzt schon knappe 2000 km gequält und da verändert sich gar nix !

So, ende und aus!


----------



## efneun (30. Juli 2009)

tach ! 
ich fahre eine k24 mit 180er scheiben. ein aufschwingen habe ich auf asphalt zwischen 18 und 25 km/h. ein metallisches scheppern.
formula sagte zu mir : das ist leichtbau der scheibe. das ist so. haben aber noch verstärkte spreizfedern für die bremsbeläge mitgeschickt. die kann man mit zwei fingern nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht zusammendrücken. dadurch drückts die bremsbeläge schneller wieder nach aussen. das scheppern wurde dadurch auf ein erträgliches maß reduziert, ganz weg ist es aber nicht.


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2009)

Du fährst Nobby Nick oder?


----------



## efneun (30. Juli 2009)

ja. aber das ist egal. ein rotwild-kumpel hat mit seinen conti´s das selbe problem.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Juli 2009)

egal ist es deswegen nicht... dann ist das conti-modell deines kumpels eben auch anfällig.

ich habe von nobby nic auf big betty gewechselt und es war ruhe. habe allerdings nicht wegen des klingelns gewechselt. der nobby nic passt einfach nicht zu meinem einsatzgebiet.


----------



## tzu25 (30. Juli 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich habe von nobby nic auf big betty gewechselt und es war ruhe



same story hier  habe allerdings auf FA/SS gewechselt. mit den NNs hat sogar die code richtig schön geklingelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit_bln (1. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:

Es liegt definitiv an den Scheiben bzw, an den kleinen Stege. Mit den Gummipropfen ist das Klingeln weg bzw. ist es nicht mehr hörbar´auch mit NobyNic.

Vorne reicht leider der Platz zwischen Scheibe und Gabel nicht aus. Da suche ich noch nach einer Lösung--

Die dinger wiegen nix und halten schon 1000 KM mit auch derben Abfahrten.

Gruß


----------



## ManuelP (1. August 2009)

Na das ist ja mal ne Einfache Lösung.
Wie heißen die Gumminippel, wofür sind die eigentlich gedacht?

manuel


----------



## Bandit_bln (1. August 2009)

Da muss ich mal Nachfragen, auf jeden fall was aus dem KFZ-Bereich da ich bei nem Kumpel in einer Werkstatt war und wir dort rumexpirimentiert haben woran es liegt und wie man es abstellt. Und die hatten ne Kiste mit 1000 Stück.


----------



## 9mmBong (2. August 2009)

Ohh ja sobald ich weiß wie die Dinger heißen besorg ich mir die auch.
Danke schonma an Bandit


----------



## canyonero84 (2. August 2009)

sollte es im Eletrohandel geben.

Wie die Dinger heissen kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, werden aber im z.b. Autobereich/Motorradbereich dazu benutzt, um Kabel durch Löcher zu ziehen, damit diese nicht durch die Vibration an den Kanten aufgeschnitten werden. 

Ich denke da gerade an Conrad, wo es die auf jeden Fall geben sollte....

schöne Grüße


----------



## leeresblatt (2. August 2009)

Man die Dinger auch "Durchführungstülle", die gibts bei Conrad in verschiedenen Größen.

Nachtrag: Es gibt noch welche die heißen "VERSCHLUSSSTOPFEN", bei denen ist das Loch mit einer Gummimembran, oder wie man es nennen soll, verschlossen.


----------



## 9mmBong (3. August 2009)

@Bandit:
Kannsch du mal bitte messen wie groß deine sind weil da gibts bei conrad doch mehr von den Dingern als erwartet^^
THX

http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/...74-da-01-de-DURCHFUEHRUNGSTUELLEN_HV_1205.pdf


----------



## Bandit_bln (4. August 2009)

Bei einer 180 Scheibe habe ich drauf:

Durchmesser Gesammt: Ca 10 mm
Dicke 6 mm
Nut: ca 1,2-1,5mm (schwer zu Messen, vor allem mit 4 Cuba Libre )

Passt aber auch in die 200 die ich rumfliegen habe. Ich würde an eurer Stelle mal verschiedene testen.


Ich bin gespannt ob das bei euch auch so hinhaut , aber seit dem ich die Hinten drauf habe höhre ich das Singen nur noch von vorne.
Ich fahre zwar nen Rocky Old-Slayer aber damit hat das wohl nix zu tun.

Ich habe mir gestern mal eine einzelne 200 Scheibe in die Hand genommen und damit rumgespielt. Sie verhält sich wie ein Musikinstrument, man könnte da wahrscheinlich sogar ein Lied drauf spielen. Meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlentwickelung, nicht das Gewicht oder die Dicke sondern das die Scheibe von sich aus Schwingt wie eine Stimmgabel. Die Gummipropfen dämmpfen  dabei die Schwingung weg die man richtig in den Händen spürt.

Hat jemand eine Idee welchen Dämpfer man vorne bei der Bremsscheibe anbringen kann? Da habe ich nur 2-3 mm platz zwischen Bremmscheibe und Gabel . Schrumpfschlauch brachte keinen Erfolg. Vielleicht Silikon oder Gummispray (wenn es sowas gibt).



Gruß


----------



## chaz (4. August 2009)

Macht euch die Hope Scheiben drauf und gut ist!!! http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/893/lang/x/kw/Floating_Disc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLmex0815 (20. August 2009)

So.Da dieses Thema nun schon sehr lange durchdiskutiert wird möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.Es gibt ja von Formula seit 2009 die "Floatingscheiben" der R1;Die mit dem roten Alu-Spider.vllt hilft das ja gegen das klingeln.Alternativ hat shimano ja auch megastabile neue Bremsscheiben im Angebot;Die Bezeichnung dafür ist SM-RT79.Die sind fast identisch mit den XTR Scheiben,jedoch nur minimalst schwerer und als 203er Scheibe sogar noch mit einem Spiderarm mehr anstatt 160mm und 180mm.Bei 160 und 180 sind es 5 Arme;bei 203 ganze 6.Hatte die möglichkeit die mal von nahem aus zu begutachten...da kann man mit dem Finger gegen klopfen wie man will die Dinger klingeln einfach nicht.203 Passt soweit ich weiß auch für die The One und alle anderen Formulas(Stand irgendwo mal bei den Formulascheiben erhältlich in 160,180,200,203,220,220 2tlg.)An dieser stelle großes Lob an Shimano...die haben verstanden dass irgendwo der Leicht(sinn)bau ein Ende haben muss..schon ganz bei den Discs.Aber der Trend geht jetzt ja zum Glück bei fast allen zur zweiteiligen "Venti".Srams neue XX hat bei der Avid 2-teilige Scheiben,Formulas R1 hat auch optional den Aluspider(ka ob der schwimmend gelagert ist...dann würd er ja wieder klingeln),Shimano und Hope haben sie auch..und Magura sowieso.Also wenigstens zeigen sich fortschrittliche Lichtblicke.Mit besten Grüßen eLmeXxxx


----------



## uzza (25. August 2009)

ich fahre schon ca 8 Monate mit XTR v203 h180 Scheiben. Absolut kein klirren, verschleiß genauso wie mit original Scheiben, Bremspower kein unterschied. Also sehr empfehlenswert The one mit XTR Scheiben.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

@ Bandit_bln:
wie hast Du die Gummitüllen festgemacht? Die sind doch bestimmt nicht nur eingeklemmt, würden doch durch die Steg-Dreieckform aus dem Winkel "rausfallen". Hast Du mit Kleber nachgeholfen?

@ eLmex0815 & uzza:
Wie habt ihr die 3mm Scheibengrößenunterschied angepaßt? Den PM-Adapter geändert? Sonst greifen doch die Bremsbeläge zu weit innen an der Scheibe, wenn man von der original 200er Scheibenbremsanlage ausgeht.

Ich selbst habe vorn das vibrieren auch beseitigt und zwar mit *doppelseitigen Klebeband*. Der neue Ansatzpunkt war, dass die Beläge anfangen zu flattern. Entweder fangen die Beläge an zu flattern und kommen an die Scheibe oder eben wie bisher vermutet die Scheibe vibriert und kommt an die Beläge usw. Letzteres ist immer noch mein Favorit.

Jedenfalls habe ich die Bremsbeläge rausgenommen, zwei max 22mm runde Klebeflächen aus doppelseitigen Klebeband zugeschnitten und auf die Bremskolben geklebt. Danach die Beläge wieder eingesetzt. Okay, das einsetzen geht etwas fummeliger wegen den Klebeflächen, ich habe die Beläge einzeln eingesetzt und zum Schluss die Feder. Ergebnis ist jetzt das vorn Ruhe herrscht und nur hinten es noch leise klingelt. Auch sind vorn und hinten andere Reifen drauf. Vorher v/h Nobby Nic und jetzt v/h Fat Albert. Bedeutet, die Reifen haben keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Sarcophagus (31. Oktober 2009)

Komisch,seit ich den Fat ALbert und den Nobby Nic von meinem ES 9.0 gegen Muddy Mary getauscht habe,klingelt-singt nix mehr!  *kopfkratz*


----------



## 9mmBong (31. Oktober 2009)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Bandit_bln:
> wie hast Du die Gummitüllen festgemacht? Die sind doch bestimmt nicht nur eingeklemmt, würden doch durch die Steg-Dreieckform aus dem Winkel "rausfallen". Hast Du mit Kleber nachgeholfen?
> ...



Ich hab einfach größere Tüllen genommen die das Dreieck komplett ausfüllen. Nun ja der Erfolg ist dafür auch mäßig, wenn ich aber das Scheppern der THE ONE mit der Lautstärke der HR-Bremse meines 2010er Trusts vergleiche, isses sehr leicht zu überhören.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das auch nur auf meinen Reifenwechsel bezogen, anders gehts ja nicht.   Auch das es bei mir nicht vom Reifenwechsel kommt, sondern doch schon vom Klebeband. 

Die Muddy Mary kann ich ja probieren beim nächsten Reifenwechsel in ca. 2 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (31. Oktober 2009)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das auch nur auf meinen Reifenwechsel bezogen, anders gehts ja nicht.   Auch das es bei mir nicht vom Reifenwechsel kommt, sondern doch schon vom Klebeband.
> 
> Die Muddy Mary kann ich ja probieren beim nächsten Reifenwechsel in ca. 2 Jahren.



Wie kannst du die Reifen ausschließen, wenn du Klebeband+Reifenwechsel parallel gemacht hast???


----------



## Mr. Teflon (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

weil es bei mir vorn und hinten geklingelt hat. Vorn und hinten andere Reifen drauf sind, aber nur vorn das doppelseitige Klebeband drunter ist.
Wenn es hinten weiterhin klingelt, kann man die Reifen bei mir demnach ausschließen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. November 2009)

bei mir haben andere Bremsbeläge geholfen, und ja ich fahre noch Schwalbe, ausser vorne den Maxxis.

Das Klingeln hatte ich nur auf Asphaltfahren und im Wiegetritt! Ich weis jetzt nicht, wie Ihr eure Bikes einsetzt. Auf den Trails hatte ich nie Klingeln. 

Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg.....


----------



## pedale3 (2. November 2009)

"Jedenfalls habe ich die Bremsbeläge rausgenommen, zwei max 22mm runde Klebeflächen aus doppelseitigen Klebeband zugeschnitten und auf die Bremskolben geklebt."

 iss schon wieder April?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

möchte mich nochmal melden. Nach dem ich meine Oro Scheibe mal abschrauben mußte, habe ich das Silpad dahinter danach weggelassen. Ergebnis, trotz Klebepads hatte ich wieder klingeln. Ergo half nur die glückliche Kombination von beiden gegen klingeln. Das Silpad sieht auf Dauer jedoch Sch... aus.

Später traf ich auf diesen Thread hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452293
Jetzt habe ich vorn die 203er XT Scheibe drin inkl. 203er Shimano Adapter und nichts klingelt mehr.
Später rüste ich noch hinten um - der Optik wegen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (17. Mai 2010)

Meine 203er "the one" aus 09 hat bis zur letzten Woche geklingelt.
Alligator Organic Beläge haben sie zum Schweigen gebracht.

Nein, ich habe nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen, nur diese Seite.


----------



## Bikeoldie (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe bebenfalls die Formula The one mit vibrierenden Scheiben und deshalb die kompletten teils abenteuerlichen Lösungsvorschläge aller Forenteilnehmer gelesen.
Auch mich stört dieses ständige klinngeln der Bremsen und ich bin auch der Meinung dies nicht hinnehmen zu wollen.
Da aber auch der längste Weg mit dem ersten Schritt beginnt habe ich zuerst die Einstellung der Sättel geprüft. Und siehe da, diese haben nicht gepasst. Nachdem ich mich über die Einstellung gemacht habe wurde mir so einiges klar.
Das zentrieren nach der Methode lockern, Bremse betätigen und Sättel festziehen ist absoluter Quatsch. Die Scheiben sind in keinster Weise stabil genug um bei dieser Prozedur Halt zu geben. Nun habe ich diese manuel nach Gehör (schleifen od. nicht schleifen) einjustiert und bemerkt das sich die Sättel beim festziehen durch das drehen der Befestigungsschrauben wieder leicht verschieben und somit wieder Geräusche auftreten. Erst nach sehr vielen Versuchen habe ich es geschaft diese einzurichten ohne irgend ein Schleifgeräusch und siehe da, das Klingeln und Vibrieren ist gänzlich verschwunden. Kein Werksmechaniker hat die Zeit bei der Radmontage diese Prozedur durchzuführen deshalb meine ich 80 % der Klinngelgeräusche kommen von einer falschen Einstellung.
Aber Vorsicht beim Einstellen, bringt Eure Finger nicht zwischen Scheibenaussparung und Gabel, dies hat Scherencharakter und schneidet selbst bei leichter Raddrehung den Finger mit samt den Fingernagel empfindlich tief ein.

Gruß Bikeoldie


----------



## l.o.k.i (24. Mai 2010)

hallo,

hab das selbe Problem mit meiner The One an einen Torque ES 9.0. Wies aussieht ist der wechsel auf XT Scheiben die einfachste und billigste Lösung des Problems.
Meine Frage ist nun: kann ich ohne weiteres eine Formula 200mm Scheibe gegen eine XT 203mm Scheibe austauschen, oder benötige ich dafür einen neuen Adapter?
Die Antworten hier im Thread sind leider ein wenig wiedersprüchlich.

vielen Dank


----------



## D76 (26. Mai 2010)

Meine Formula TheOne am AM 9.0 klang auch ganz schön laut (fast ein Jahr lang); vorallem im Wiegetritt und in Kurven (Schräglage). Alles wurde geprüft, nichts gefunden. Als plötzlich mein vorderes DT Swiss Rad ein leichtes knarzen im Wiegetritt und minimales seitliches Spiel zeigte, brachte ich es zu einem Händler. Er hat's dann direkt an DT Swiss gesendet. Nach 3 Wochen kam's kommentarlos zurück. Ging alles unter Garantie! Die Geräusche sind weg; kein knarzen, kein klingeln und kein seitliches Spiel des Laufrades.


----------



## Jobi (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

meine Scheiben bei der The One haben auch geklingelt. Aber was ich viel schlimmer finde,
als ich neulich meine hinteren Bremsbeläge rausgenommen hab, sieht meine Feder so aus.












Hat jemand schon mal so was gehabt?
Hab dann eine neue Feder eingebaut, und die sah nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen
noch am Montageständer genauso aus. Hat jemand ne Idee woher das kommt?
Und hat vielleicht einer noch ne alte Feder, die ich denn einbauen könnte?

Ridet on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. Mai 2010)

Lag die Feder wirklich plan auf dem Bremsbelag auf?
Ich vermute, daß da irgendwas die Feder Richtung Bremsscheibe hebt und dann eben die Scheibe die Federzunge absäbelt.
Gesehen hab ich sowas noch nicht.


----------



## Peter K (27. Mai 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Scheiben bei der The One haben auch geklingelt. Aber was ich viel schlimmer finde,
> als ich neulich meine hinteren Bremsbeläge rausgenommen hab, sieht meine Feder so aus.
> ...



Vermutlich wurde der Belag zu weit abgefahren. Sind die Beläge gleichmässig abgenutz oder schräg ? Hatte das selbe an meiner K24.


----------



## MK_79 (27. Mai 2010)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab das selbe Problem mit meiner The One an einen Torque ES 9.0. Wies aussieht ist der wechsel auf XT Scheiben die einfachste und billigste Lösung des Problems.
> Meine Frage ist nun: kann ich ohne weiteres eine Formula 200mm Scheibe gegen eine XT 203mm Scheibe austauschen, oder benötige ich dafür einen neuen Adapter?
> ...




Hallo,

das klappt leider nicht, da die Stege der 203mm Scheibe am Bremssattel hängen bleiben. Du brachst also einen neuen (größeren) Adapter.

Gruß.....


----------



## Peter K (29. Mai 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Scheiben bei der The One haben auch geklingelt. Aber was ich viel schlimmer finde,
> als ich neulich meine hinteren Bremsbeläge rausgenommen hab, sieht meine Feder so aus.
> ...



Hallo,

habe gestern neue Beläge in meine K24 eingebaut. Die alte Feder könntest haben.

MfG


----------



## Jobi (31. Mai 2010)

Peter K schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern neue Beläge in meine K24 eingebaut. Die alte Feder könntest haben.
> 
> MfG


 
Danke Peter,

glaub aber nich dass die passen.
Die Beläge für "The One" sind leider nur mit den "Mega" identisch.
Denke dass die in der Form anders beschaffen sind.
Trotzdem danke nochmal. 

Ride on...


----------



## corratec_mr (1. März 2012)

eLmex0815 schrieb:


> So.Da dieses Thema nun schon sehr lange durchdiskutiert wird möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.Es gibt ja von Formula seit 2009 die "Floatingscheiben" der R1;Die mit dem roten Alu-Spider.vllt hilft das ja gegen das klingeln.Alternativ hat shimano ja auch megastabile neue Bremsscheiben im Angebot;Die Bezeichnung dafür ist SM-RT79.Die sind fast identisch mit den XTR Scheiben,jedoch nur minimalst schwerer und als 203er Scheibe sogar noch mit einem Spiderarm mehr anstatt 160mm und 180mm.Bei 160 und 180 sind es 5 Arme;bei 203 ganze 6.Hatte die möglichkeit die mal von nahem aus zu begutachten...da kann man mit dem Finger gegen klopfen wie man will die Dinger klingeln einfach nicht.203 Passt soweit ich weiß auch für die The One und alle anderen Formulas(Stand irgendwo mal bei den Formulascheiben erhältlich in 160,180,200,203,220,220 2tlg.)An dieser stelle großes Lob an Shimano...die haben verstanden dass irgendwo der Leicht(sinn)bau ein Ende haben muss..schon ganz bei den Discs.Aber der Trend geht jetzt ja zum Glück bei fast allen zur zweiteiligen "Venti".Srams neue XX hat bei der Avid 2-teilige Scheiben,Formulas R1 hat auch optional den Aluspider(ka ob der schwimmend gelagert ist...dann würd er ja wieder klingeln),Shimano und Hope haben sie auch..und Magura sowieso.Also wenigstens zeigen sich fortschrittliche Lichtblicke.Mit besten Grüßen eLmeXxxx



Nachdem lange keine Antwort mehr dazu kam, auch von meiner Seite ein Beitrag. Das mit dem Wechsel der Scheibe erscheint sinnvoll, da diese der Hauptverursacher der Geräusche ist. Ich will es mal aus Ingenieursicht versuchen zu erklären:

1. Die Anregung der Scheibe kommt im Fahrbetrieb von der Straße über den Reifen (Reifenschwingungen) auf die Scheibe -> die Scheibe schwingt (Geschwindigkeitsbahängig) u. überträgt das Geräsuch über die Bremse auf den Rahmen
2. Die Anregung der Scheibe erfolgt im Bremsbetrieb, stark abhängig von der Reibpaarung Scheibe/Bremsbelag (Geschw., Temperatur + Nässe) schwingt die Scheibe-> Übertragung auf Rahmen ist wie bei 1.

Also kurz gesagt: schon recht komplex, allerdings auch nachvollziehbar
Es gibt also mehrere Stellhebel zur Minderung/Beseitigung

1. Anregung vermindern: deshalb ist das Problem auf Trails und Waldböden kaum vorhanden, da meist Geschw. geringer und Anregung durch Straße nicht da. Der Reifen hat natürlich auch einen Einfluss (Gummimischung/ vor allem aber das Profil). Ausprobieren kann man, aber wer hat schon mehrere versch. Reifen zur Auswahl?
2. die Bremsscheibe: sie hat den größten Einfluss, sie schwingt und wenn man es schafft die Schwingungen zu reduzieren, so heult auch nichts. Also stabilere Scheiben oder Scheiben mit Dämpfungselementen sind wohl die beste Wahl
3. Entsteht das Geräusch, so kann man nur die Weiterleitung über die Bremse verringern. Das geht eben auch wieder nur über Dämpfung. Beim Auto war das meist die Kupferpaste auf der Rückseite der Beläge.

Sorry, dass der Beitrag so lang ist, aber Bremsengeräusche sind trotz modernster Technik auch im Automobilbereich nach wie vor ein Thema. Deshalb auch bei den Bikes.

Gruß
MR


----------



## Mr. Teflon (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

einen uralten Beitrag rausholen und etwas Unsinn schreiben. Schöner Mist.

"Scheiben mit Dämpfungselementen" Was soll das sein?

"Kupferpaste auf der Rückseite der Beläge" soll helfen. Blödsinn. Die Kupferpaste beim Auto hat einen ganz anderen Grund. Nämlich das die Beläge in Ihrer Führung nicht einrosten bzw. beweglich bleiben. Wie soll Kupferfett auch dämpfen. Und selbst wenn wird das eh beim nächsten Regen beim Fahrrad und beim Auto mit der Zeit rausgespült. Außerdem wird jeder Belag heiß, das Kupferfett ist eh schon fast dünnflüssig und läuft dann quasi sowieso weg. Und an der Fahrradbremse mit Kupferpaste rumsauen, da sollte man schon wissen was man macht. Wenn das zwischen Scheibe und Belag kommt, aus irgendeinem Grund, dann gibts keine Bremswirkung mehr. Dann hilft nur noch eine gute Unfallversicherung + guter Arzt.

Es hilft nur eine einzigste Maßnahme. Bremscheiben mit festen Aluspider wie die von Shimano einbauen. Dann ist Ruhe. Die schwingen sich nicht bis kaum spürbar auf.

Und Bremsgeräusche beim Auto, ja gibt es, aber selten, dann passen Scheibe und Beläge nicht zueinander.


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. März 2012)

Oder wahlweise auch mal mit weniger Lfutdruck im Reifen probieren, KANN Abhilfe schaffen auch wenn es nur 0,1Bar sind


----------



## corratec_mr (2. März 2012)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einen uralten Beitrag rausholen und etwas Unsinn schreiben. Schöner Mist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mr. Teflon,

danke für dein Statement, etwas mehr Sachlichkeit wäre aber schon angebracht.
Die Kupferpaste ist natürlich für das Fahrrad keine wirkliche Alternative, ich habe ja nur Mechanismen aufgezählt.  Beim Auto war das aber definitiv so, neben deinem genannten Argument des nicht festrosten. Und die Fahrzeugbremse wird auch heiß-und die Paste läuft auch nicht weg!
Zur Scheibenschwingung: die Dämpfung einer schwingenden Struktur ist in der Akustik als eine passive Maßnahme eine übliche Vorgehensweise. Der Aluspider von Shimano bewirkt nichts anderes!
Ob es im Einzelfall umsetzbar ist sei mal dahingestellt.
ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ein Wechsel auf eine andere Bremsscheibe wohl die beste Wahl ist.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Bremsgeräuschen am Auto: ich bin in dem Bereich beruflich tätig und es gibt die Bremsgeräusche meist nicht nur aus dem Grund, weil die Fahrzeug- und Bremsenhersteller seit Jahrzenten intensiv Forschung betreiben um die Ursache und die Wirkmechanismen zu verstehen und abzustellen!

Also Mr. Teflon, bitte bei der nächsten Meldung bitte konstruktiv antworten.

Danke und Gruß
MR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

okay, war etwas impulsiv.  

Im allgemeinen Straßenbild fällt mir schon seit längeren auf das es kaum noch quietschende Bremsen bei Autos gibt. Beim Bremsscheibenwechsel vor paar Jahren an meinem Auto, anderer Hersteller als "Original Fahrzeugmarke" habe ich damals auch darauf bestanden das die Bremsbeläge mit vom Hersteller der Scheibe eingebaut werden. Eben wegen der vorbeugenden Vermeidung von Qietschgeräuschen. Und siehe da, ich blieb auch danach von Bremsgeräuschen verschont. Der Wechsel hatte was mit dem Nassbremsverhalten und verzogener Scheibe zu tun.


----------



## MK_79 (5. März 2012)

Hallo!

Fährt jemand die Magura Storm in 203 mm an der Formula?

Die Dicke der Scheiben ist mit 2 mm gleich. Hört das klirren und singen damit auf? 
Druckpunkt müsst schön "stramm" bleiben.

Dachte auch schon an die Shimano XT Scheiben (sollen ja passen), jedoch sind diese "nur" 1,8 mm dick. Nachteil beim Druckpunkt?
Dieser sollte dann weicher sein und eher am Lenker liegen, richtig?!

Man könnte dann evtl. die Kolben etwas weiter rausdrücken und DOT nachfüllen, aber dann besteht wieder die Gefahr, dass Luft reinkommt. Somit wieder neu entlüften - dazu habe ich nicht wirklich lust.

Bitte Info wer mehr Infos hat.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

meine ganz nüchterne Meinung. Die Magura Storm Scheiben haben doch noch filigranere Stege wie die Formulascheiben. Damit verbessert man sich bestimmt nicht "im Ton".

Zu Deiner Scheibendicke und Druckpunkt kann ich aber genau etwas sagen. Da biste irgendwie auf den Holzweg. Die Bremsen haben eine Belagsnachstellung. Das heißt die Abnutzung des Bremsbelages wird automatisch nachgestellt. Das bedeutet der Abstand zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe bleibt immer gleich. Wer jetzt denkt er könnte mit viel Öl oder wenig Öl in der Leitung oder dünner oder dickerer Scheibe daran etwas ändern, der irrt. Bei dünnerer Scheibe oder weniger Öl im System, dauert der Effekt nur bis zum erstenmal am Bremshebel ziehen. Und die Abstände sind wieder gleich. Nur das man vieleicht noch zusätzlich am Bremshebel mehr Leerweg hat. Aber der Abstand unten an der Scheibe zum Belag ändert sich nicht.

Hat man eine dickere Scheibe oder mehr Öl im System, dann dauert der Effekt nur solange an, bis der Mindestabstand Scheibe <> Belag wieder da ist und die automatische Belagsnachstellung wieder "Luft" zum "arbeiten" hat.

Weicher bekommste nur hin indem Du am Bremshebel das einstellst. Fehlt Dir die Einstellmöglichkeit, kannste nix machen. Nur wer will weicher? Um so härter der Druckpunkt umso besser. Meine Meinung. Weil dann kannst Du den Punkt am Bremshebel besser erfühlen wann die Bremse greift. Die Bremsdosierung selbst hat damit laut meiner Meinung nichts zu tun. Das macht man immer noch selbst mit dem Gefühl im Finger.

Meine K24 mit orignal Scheiben hat eine übelste Bremspower. Total geil. Wegen dem klingeln habe ich Schimano XT Scheiben eingebaut. Die Bremspower ist immer noch hoch, aber vom Gefühl her etwas weniger bissig am Anfang. Das fehlt mir ein ganz klein wenig. Jedoch ist das nicht mehr vorhandenen sein des klingelns um Welten wichtiger im Vergleich dazu. Meine Shimanoscheibe müßte die RT-76er sein mit den 203mm Adapter von Shimano.


----------



## MK_79 (5. März 2012)

@MrTeflon;

die Maguras machten auf mich einfach einen guten Eindruck besser jedenfalls als die Formula. Die Storm SL hätte ich nicht genommen, die sehen dann doch etwas dünn aus.

Wegen dem Druckpunkt:
Hart ist gut - daher meine Frage. 
Ich hatte mal Trickstuff NG Beläge drinn und mit diesen war der Druckpunkt weich. Nach einem Wechsel auf Formula Beläge hatte ich wieder einen richtig festen und harten Druckpunkt.
Daher meine Frage wegen der dicke.

Die Belagnachstellung funktioniert -mMn- nicht so optimal. 

Gruß...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

hast Du mal einen Link zu der Magurascheibe? Ich weis immer noch nicht wie die aussieht. Wenn Du die in den Händen halten kannst, nimm die mal locker zwischen die Finger und klopf mal wie bei einer Stimmgabel dagegen. Wenn die so schwingt und klingt wie die Formulascheiben, dann nimm die Shimano. Ich hatte noch keine Magurascheibe in der Hand. Die Ventidisc wollte ich mal haben, habs aber dann doch gelassen.

Waren die Trickstuffbeläge aus Gummi? 
Trickstuffteile generell sind mMn nur was für Grammfeilcher. Stabil und sicher sieht anders aus. 

Was funktioniert bei der Belagsnachstellung nicht?
Sonst einfach mal bei Formula anrufen. Die Jungs sind echt nett und kompetent. service(a)formula-brake.de


----------



## MK_79 (5. März 2012)

Hallo!

Hier die Magura:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26194_Storm-Bremsscheibe-.html


Die Trickstuff NG Beläge hatte ich nicht aus Gewichtsgründen. Laut Forum sollten sie "super" sein. 
Die sind nicht schlecht, aber besser als die Formula sind sie nicht. Günstiger auch nicht. Druckpunkt wie geschrieben "weicher".

Wenn sich keiner Meldet, werde ich zur sicherheit die Shimano nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

die sieht auch nicht anders aus wie eine Formula Oro Scheibe.

Gegen das klingeln hilft nur ein Spider. Entweder Du nimmst die im Forum vielfach bewährte Shimano mit Aluspider oder eine Avid mit Aluspider. Kommt auf die Größe drauf an die Du brauchst. Bei 200/203 nimmste Shimano. Bei 180 haste die Auswahl welche Dir besser gefällt. Und denk an die passenden Adapter.


----------



## MK_79 (6. März 2012)

Dache die halten mehr aus. Ich warte mal ob sich noch jemand meldet der die Storm hat, wenn nicht, werden es die Shimano. Adapter werde ich auch von S nehmen.

Die Hope Saw mit Spider sehen auch fein aus, jedoch sollen die auch nicht der Brüller sein. 

Cheers......


----------



## Ghoosa (20. März 2012)

Schön, dass der Fred hier noch lebt 

Hab mein Torque FR 7 inzwischen auf Avid Code R 2011 umgerüstet. Ja, sind die Scheiben mit vollem "Kern", wie hässlich, aber mich störts nicht. Habe seither kein klingeln und nur vereinzelt mal ein "Schning", aber hier werden dann wohl eher die Beläge mal an die Scheibe kommen, zumal die Federn ja nicht wirklich stark sind und die Beläge mehr wiegen, als die Formular Oro.

Zur Bremsleistung der Code R muss ich ja hier wohl nicht viel schreiben 
Bei der Oro hab ich schon mal mit 2 Fingern gebremst (100kg) und musste mich nun auf 1-Finger umgewöhnen. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig war am Anfang auch ein gewisser "Leerweg" des Bremshebels, bevor der Geberkolben betätigt wird, aber das ging auch schnell. Da war die Oro etwas direkter. Naja ist halt nur die R 

Aber bei nem fälligen Full-Service nach 4 Jahren für die Oro und nem Preis von 200 für die Code R, war die Entscheidung recht leicht 

Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## l.o.k.i (21. März 2012)

Habs auch bleiben lassen, die Formula Bremsen sind den Stress einfach nicht wert.

Bin jetzt glücklich mit meiner Hope Tech M4


----------



## LoamDiver (9. April 2012)

Welche 6 Loch Scheibe mit Spider passt den bei den alten The One ? Passen die Neuen ? Gibts da noch Günstiger vielleicht von Shimano ?

Gruß


----------



## Regenmacher (12. April 2012)

Ich fahre die Avid Juicy Carbon mit 203mm vorne und 185mm hinten.

Hab mir das Klingeln lange genug angehört und hab nun auf die Bremsscheiben von Shimano umgerüstet: XT SM-RT76L

Was soll ich sagen - sowas von ruhig - es ist wunderschön.

Vorne
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14762/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76l-203-mm.html

Hinten
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a14761/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76m-180-mm.html


----------



## Antilles (14. April 2012)

mir geht das geklingel bei meiner the one mittlerweile auch ziemlich auf den keks!
hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen scheiben gemacht? http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=456?
fÃ¼r 30â¬ in allen farben find ich ganz dufte:-D
sollte das klingeln glaube ich abstellen.
nur das vibrieren weiss cih noch nicht wie cihs abstellen kann. ist nur an der hinterradbremse wenn ich diese nur zum runterbremsen schleifen lasse. dann entsteht ein heulender ton und mein ganzes rad vibriert das mir der hintern massiert wird^^
wie lÃ¤sst sich das am besten in den griff kriegen?


----------

